# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical > Ιστορικά Ναυάγια >  To ναυάγιο του Χρυσή Αυγή [The loss of Chrysi Avgi]

## geogre222

* ΤΟ « ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ»* 
1983*.-  Το επιβατηγό - οχηματαγωγό «Χρυσή Αυγή» του Αυγουστή Πολέμη, βυθίζεται  προκαλώντας τον θάνατο 28 ανθρώπων. Η ΔΑΝ ζήτησε την απόδοση ευθυνών στον  πλοίαρχο, τον Α' μηχανικό, την πλοιοκτήτρια εταιρεία, έναν άνδρα του Λιμενικού  Σώματος και την Επιθεώρηση Εμπορικών Πλοίων.  
*
*pigi:*http://www.koutouzis.gr/navagia-megala.htm

----------


## JASON12345

Από τι βυθίστηκε?

----------


## kalypso

> Από τι βυθίστηκε?


 
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος μετά από έκρηξη και ανατροπή,το πλοίο μετέφερε και βυτιοφόρα μαζί με κάποια φορτηγά.Το ναυάγιο έγινε ανοιχτά της Καρύστου στο ακρωτήριο Μαντήλι της Εύβοιας.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Τον *Φεβρουάριο* του *1983* ο αδελφός μου υπηρετούσε στην φρεγάτα *ΛΗΜΝΟΣ* του πολεμικού μας ναυτικού, η οποια μόλις είχε παραληφθεί από την χώρα μας (αν δεν κάνω λάθος είχε έρθει από την Ολλανδία, δύο -τρεις μήνες πριν).

Το βράδυ της *24ης* Φεβρουαρίου, και ενώ ''σκοπούν'' ήταν κάποιο παλιό αντιτορπιλικό, από την φρεγάτα του τηλεφώνησαν στο σπίτι μας όπου και βρισκόταν, να επιστρέψει άμεσα στο πλοίο γιατί έπρεπε να αναχωρήσουν κατεπειγόντως. 

Ήταν το βράδυ του ναυαγίου του Χρυσή Αυγή, και η ΛΗΜΝΟΣ είχε διαταχθεί να αποπλεύσει από τον ναύσταθμο ''πάσει δυνάμη'' για τον τόπο του ναυαγίου.

Το *Χρυσή Αυγή* είχε αποπλεύσει από Ραφήνα με πολύ άσχημο καιρό και έξω από την Κάρυστο, στο ακρωτήριο Μαντήλι (όπως πολύ σωστά μας είπε και η Καλυψώ) ή Κάβο Μαντέλο όπως το λένε οι συμπατριώτες μου Καρυστινοί, ανετράπηκε, αφού είχε προηγηθεί κλίση που οφειλόταν στην μετακίνηση φορτηγού στο γκαράζ του, και κατόπιν έκρηξης πάλι στον χώρο του γκαράζ πιθανότατα σε κάποιο από τα βυτιοφόρα που μετέφερε.

Το πλοίο μετά την ανατροπή του επέπλεε (τουμπαρισμένο) για αρκετή ώρα, και σε αυτή την κατάσταση το θυμάται και ο αδελφός μου όταν φτάσανε με την φρεγάτα στο τόπο του ναυαγίου. Βέβαια στο μόνο που μπόρεσαν δυστυχώς να βοηθήσουν ήταν στην περισυλλογή των σωρών (δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τις περιγραφές του), μιας και αυτοί που διασώθηκαν είχαν περισυλλεγεί νωρίτερα από κάποιο φορτηγό πλοίο που είχε σπεύσει.

Για βοήθεια είχε ''βγει'' από την Κάρυστο και το Καστριανή Κέας, που εκείνο το βράδυ βρισκόταν στο λιμάνι της.

Ο καιρός όπως είπα και πιο πάνω ήταν πάρα πολύ άσχημος την ημέρα του ναυαγίου, και θυμάμαι μάλιστα χαρακτηριστικά τον αδελφό μου να μου λέει ότι την άλλη ημέρα το πρωί και ενώ είχαν μπει με το πλοίο στον κόλπο της Καρύστου, τρόμαξε να αναγνωρίσει την Κάρυστο (όπως είπα πιο πάνω είναι ο τόπος καταγωγής μας) γιατί ήταν τα πάντα κάτασπρα από το χιόνι, το οποίο κάλυπτε όλη την περιοχή.

Να πούμε για την ιστορία ότι το ναυάγιο έγινε γύρω στις 18.30 περίπου της 24ης Φεβρ. 1983, το πλοίο είχε προορισμό τα νησιά Άνδρο-Τήνο-Πάρο και Νάξο, μετέφερε 9 βυτιοφόρα και 4 φορτηγά, και στο ναυάγιο ''χαθήκαν'' 26 από τους 47 επιβαίνοντες (πλήρωμα και επιβάτες).

----------


## capten4

FILE MOU, TO NAVAGIO EGINE TETARTH 23-2 83, EXO TIS EFIMERIDES TIS EPOXIS....TA YPOLEIPA POU ANAFEREIS EINAI FISIKA SOSTA

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Κάπτεν μου, από την στιγμή που μου λες ότι έχεις και τις εφημερίδες της εποχής, δεν έχω άλλη επιλογή από το να συμφωνήσω μαζί σου.  :Smile: 

Απλά αν πατήσεις *ΕΔΩ*, θα δείς ότι αναφέρει ως ημερομηνία την 24η, και μάλιστα την ίδια ημερομηνία θυμόταν και το ...αδέρφι μου.  :Smile:

----------


## capten4

EXOUN KANEI LATHOS....KRATO STA XERIA MOU 2 EFIMERIDES , TO "ETHNOS", TIS 24is TOY MINOS, ME TITLO "TRAGODIA -PNIGIKAN 28 ATOMA STON KABO-NTORO " ,KAI "TA NEA" ,PALI TIS 24is, ME TITLO"STON BITHO 24"....STIS EREVNES SIMETIXAN TO "KASTRIANI KEAS", TO "XRISSI AMMOS 3" KAI KAPOIA FOTIGA....TA GEGONOTA EXOUN OS EXIS :18:36 TO ELLAS RADIO ANAFEREI OTI TO PLOIO EXEPEMPSE SOS LOGO KLISIS 16 MOIRON. ORA 18:55 : KATAPLEOUN TA "KASTRIANI KEAS" KAI "XRISSI AMMOS 3"KAI EIDOPOIEITE AEROSKAFOS. ORA 1931 : TO SOVIETIKO "GIAKOV CALEG " ,POU ITAN KONTA, ANAFEREI NAVAGOUS STI THALASSA.ORA 2015 :ENA ROUMANIKO SKAFOS PERISILEGEI 2 ATOMA,KAI TO SOVIETIKO 13 NAVAGOUS. ORA 2305: 2 ALIEYTIKA  APOSIRONTAI LOGO KAKOKAIRIAS. ORA 0200 :TO SOVIETIKO SKAFOS ANAFEREI OTI SE 2 ORES THA VRISKETAI STI RAFINA.ORA 02:18 :TO "NIKOLAI LIMONOF " ANASYREI 2 NEKROUS. ORA 04:20 : TO DEXAMENOPLOIO "RINO", ANAFEREI OTI STIS 7 TO APOGEVMA EIXE DEI MIA EKRIKSI. ORA 07:59 .:I ORATOTITA EINAI MIDEN  ,ME XIONOTHIELA. ORA 0910 : TO AEROSKAFOS KAI TA ELIKOPTERA APOXOROUN , LOGO TON THIELODON ANEMON 9-10 BOFOR.... AYTA SINEVISAN , PANO-KATO. TA   PARAPANO GEGONOTA, APO TO  "ETHNOS"

----------


## Espresso Venezia

ΤΡΟΜΕΡΟ το χρονικό που παραθέτεις φίλε.

Μου προξενεί όμως μεγάλη εντύπωση ότι δεν αναφέρεται πουθενά η φρεγάτα *ΛΗΜΝΟΣ.* Είχε παραμείνει όλη νύχτα αλλά και την επόμενη ημέρα στο τόπο του ναυαγίου, όπως είπα και στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου είχε περισυλλέξει σωρούς, και φαντάζομαι ότι και το ναυτικό δεν είχε κανένα λόγο να αποκρύψει ότι στις έρευνες για επιζόντες συμμετείχε και το νεοαποκτηθέν (τότε) TOP GUN του στόλου.  :Confused:

----------


## capten4

opa....molis vrika se efimerida tis 26is tou minos, ta exis : "SINEXISTIKAN KAI EXTES (25-2) OI EREVNES APO TA POLEMIKA SKAFI "SFENDONI" KAI " LIMNOS".....

----------


## Leo

Το ναυάγιο το θυμάμαι πολυ έντοντα, επειδή με τον καπετάνιο του (Αντώνη Γαρδέλη) είχαμε κάνει μαζί σε ποντοπόρο όταν εκείνος ήταν υπολοίαρχος κι εγώ δόκιμος, και το είχα παρακολουθήσει πολύ στενά. Επίσης είχε πλήρωμα και Συριανούς που χάθηκαν στο ναυάγιο, θυμάμαι και τις άσχημες καταστάσεις της άφιξης των σωρών τους. 
Το πλοίο στο συγκεκριμένο ταξίδι έκανε δρομολόγιο με καύσιμα δηλαδή "θεωριτικά" δεν έπρεπε να μεταφέρει επιβάτες, εξ ού και ο απόπλους με άσχημο καιρό. Έκανε δηλαδή δρομολόγιο φορτηγού πλοίου και όχι επιβατηγού την συγκεκριμένη ημέρα. Επιβάτες βέβαια υπήρχαν μέσα, ενώ δεν έπρεπε, προφανώς γνωστοί του γνωστού, και ξέρουμε πως γίνεται αυτό ε? Γνωρίζω τον ταδε... πες του να με πάρει πρέπει να πάω όπως δήποτε στο νησί ... κλπ. Έτσι λοιπόν υπήρξε μια δύσκολη κατάσταση, ώς συνήθως, γιατί κανείς δεν γνώριζε πόσοι και πιοιοί ήταν μέσα στο πλοίο. Στις επιχειρήσεις διάσωσης συμμετήχε εκτός των πλοίων που αναφέρθηκαν και το πλοίο " Χρυσή 'Αμμος 3" για ένα μικρό χρονικό διάστημα, με επιβάτες ενώ γύριζε απο το ημερήσιο ταξίδι του στην Ανδροτηνομυκονία.... Περισυνέλεξε μερικούς ναυαγούς, αλλά υπήρξαν και μαρτυρίες ότι χάθηκαν κάπιοι ενώ ήταν πολύ κοντά στην διάσωση. Καταλαβαίνετε ότι ένα έμφορτο φερυ με αυτοκίνητα και επιβάτες, σε αυτές τις κακές καιρικές συνθήκες, δεν μπορεί να χειρίσει ελεύθερα για να αποφύγει ένα ναυαγό ώστε μην χτυπηθεί από τις προπέλλες του κλπ...
Έντονα ακούστηκε τότε ότι πολύ καλή δουλειά διάσωσης έκαναν ξένα (ρωσικά) πλοία, που έπλεαν στην περιοχή και χρησιμιποίησαν δίχτυα με μπίγες έξω απο την πλευρά για να πιαστούν εύκολα οι ναυαγοί χωρίς να κινδυνεύουν να κτυπήσουν στα πλευρά του πλοίου ή να κτυπηθούν απο τις προπέλλες του.
Έτσι κι αλλιώς κάθε ατύχημα είναι αιτία για σκέψη και βελτίωση... Μακάρι να μην χρειαστεί να θυμόμαστε πολλά τέτοια δισάρεστα γεγονότα.

----------


## apollonas

> Τον *Φεβρουάριο* του *1983* ο αδελφός μου υπηρετούσε στην φρεγάτα *ΛΗΜΝΟΣ* του πολεμικού μας ναυτικού, η οποια μόλις είχε παραληφθεί από την χώρα μας (αν δεν κάνω λάθος είχε έρθει από την Ολλανδία, δύο -τρεις μήνες πριν).
> 
> Το βράδυ της *24ης* Φεβρουαρίου, και ενώ ''σκοπούν'' ήταν κάποιο παλιό αντιτορπιλικό, από την φρεγάτα του τηλεφώνησαν στο σπίτι μας όπου και βρισκόταν, να επιστρέψει άμεσα στο πλοίο γιατί έπρεπε να αναχωρήσουν κατεπειγόντως. 
> 
> Ήταν το βράδυ του ναυαγίου του Χρυσή Αυγή, και η ΛΗΜΝΟΣ είχε διαταχθεί να αποπλεύσει από τον ναύσταθμο ''πάσει δυνάμη'' για τον τόπο του ναυαγίου.
> 
> Το *Χρυσή Αυγή* είχε αποπλεύσει από Ραφήνα με πολύ άσχημο καιρό και έξω από την Κάρυστο, στο ακρωτήριο Μαντήλι (όπως πολύ σωστά μας είπε και η Καλυψώ) ή Κάβο Μαντέλο όπως το λένε οι συμπατριώτες μου Καρυστινοί, ανετράπηκε, αφού είχε προηγηθεί κλίση που οφειλόταν στην μετακίνηση φορτηγού στο γκαράζ του, και κατόπιν έκρηξης πάλι στον χώρο του γκαράζ πιθανότατα σε κάποιο από τα βυτιοφόρα που μετέφερε.
> 
> Το πλοίο μετά την ανατροπή του επέπλεε (τουμπαρισμένο) για αρκετή ώρα, και σε αυτή την κατάσταση το θυμάται και ο αδελφός μου όταν φτάσανε με την φρεγάτα στο τόπο του ναυαγίου. Βέβαια στο μόνο που μπόρεσαν δυστυχώς να βοηθήσουν ήταν στην περισυλλογή των σωρών (δεν θα ξεχάσω ποτέ τις περιγραφές του), μιας και αυτοί που διασώθηκαν είχαν περισυλλεγεί νωρίτερα από κάποιο φορτηγό πλοίο που είχε σπεύσει.
> ...


KAI MENA O ADELFOS MOU HTAN EKEINH THN MERA BARDIA STHN SDAM STHN AG PARASKEVH NAI KAI TO LHMNOS TOTE EIXE ERTHI APO OLLANDIA APO TO FLISIGKEN KAI TO SHMA TO EPIASE O ADELFOS MOU PANTOS EDO STHN ANDRO APO NAYAGOUS TOU XRYSH AYGH LEGONTE POLLA KAI TO TELIKO SYMPERASMA EINAI ANTHROPINI LATHOS

----------


## J.B

> KAI MENA O ADELFOS MOU HTAN EKEINH THN MERA BARDIA STHN SDAM STHN AG PARASKEVH NAI KAI TO LHMNOS TOTE EIXE ERTHI APO OLLANDIA APO TO FLISIGKEN KAI TO SHMA TO EPIASE O ADELFOS MOU PANTOS EDO STHN ANDRO APO NAYAGOUS TOU XRYSH AYGH LEGONTE POLLA KAI TO TELIKO SYMPERASMA EINAI ANTHROPINI LATHOS


ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ? ΑΝ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΔΙΩΞΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ 60 ΜΕΤΡΩΝ ΦΟΡΤΩΜΕΝΟ ΒΥΤΙΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΗ ΚΑΒΟ-ΝΤΟΡΟ ΜΕ 9ΑΡΙ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ ΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ. ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΤΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΓΙΝΕ? ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΡΙΞΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Παιδιά χαλαρώστε.

Είμαστε οι τελευταίοι που μπορούμε να αποδώσουμε ευθύνες σε ένα ναυτικό ατύχημα, και ακόμα περισσότερο αν αυτό έχει γίνει πριν 25 χρόνια, και έχει αποφανθεί για τα αίτια του η δικαιοσύνη.

Από εκεί και πέρα όταν κάποιος μιλάει για ''ανθρώπινο λάθος'' δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι κατηγορεί αποκλειστικά το πλήρωμα. Ανθρώπινο λάθος μπορεί να έχει γίνει από τον οποιοδήποτε, από το λιμεναρχείο, από την εταιρεία, από το ναυπηγείο που το κατασκεύασε, μέχρι βέβαια και από το πλήρωμα.

Ένα είναι σίγουρο, από όσα ναυάγια έχω ακούσει ή έχω διαβάσει, από τον Τιτανικό μέχρι και το πιο πρόσφατο του SD (και λάθος οι χάρτες να ήταν, πάλι ανθρώπινο λάθος δεν είναι ?), το 99 για να μην πω το 100% των ατυχημάτων, οφείλεται σε ανθρώπινα λάθη. Τα καράβια δεν έχουν ψυχή για να προκαλέσουν από μόνα τους ένα ατύχημα, όπως δεν έχουν και τα αυτοκίνητα για να τρακάρουν από μόνα τους. Κάποιος τα κατασκεύασε, κάποιος τα οδηγάει, κάποιος τους κάνει συντήρηση, κάποιος έφτιαξε τους δρόμους και τα λιμάνια.  :Wink:

----------


## karystos

Το πλοίο κατέβηκε στη Ραφήνα νομίζω ως ΘΑΣΟΣ. Μετά ονομάστηκε ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ ΚΕΑΣ κι έκανε το δρομολόγιο Ραφήνα - Κάρυστος με καπετάνιο το Γιάννη Μιλιλή. Όταν το αγόρασε ο Γούτος μετονομάστηκε ΠΑΠΑΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ενώ το παλιό ΑΝΝΑ Λ., σημερινό MUSTERU, είχε μετονομαστεί σε ΠΑΠΑΔΙΑΜΑΝΤΗΣ ΙΙ. Μετά το αγόρασε κάποιος που λεγόταν αν θυμάμαι καλά Λεβεντάκης (?) και το μετονόμασε ΑΛΚΗΣΤΙΣ. Του είχα μιλήσει και τον είχα ρωτήσει αν το πουλάει. Δεν πίστευε στα αυτιά του και με ρώτησε αν ξέρω σε τι κατάσταση είναι το πλοίο και ότι εκτός από όλα τα άλλα είχε πιάσει και φωτιά. Λίγο αργότερα βούλιαξε.

Στο ναυάγιο του ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ είχε βγει για βοήθεια επειδή ήταν και το πιο κοντινό, μέσα στην Κάρυστο, και είδαν την έκρηξη. Στην τηλεόραση μια δυο μέρες μετά το ναυάγιο ο Μιλιλής είχε παραδεχτεί ότι μέσα στο σκοτάδι πιθανόν ναυαγοί να χτύπησαν πάνω στο βαπόρι. Το περίεργο είναι ότι το ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ ΚΕΑΣ είχε αποπλεύσει το ίδιο απόγευμα ΜΕΤΑ το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ από Ραφήνα, άρα το πέρασε στο δρόμο. Επειδή δεν ήταν και το ταχύτερο μάλλον κάποιο πρόβλημα είχε το ΑΥΓΗ γι αυτό και ο καπταν Αντώνης δεν ήθελε να αποπλέυσει και πιέστηκε. Σύμφωνα με τις εγγραφές των Λιμεναρχείων το ίδιο πρωί είχε κάνει το δρομολόγιο ¶νδρος - Ραφήνα σε περίπου πέντε ώρες. Αρχικά το μοιραίο δρομολόγιο του ΑΥΓΗ ήταν να μη γίνει. Οι φορτηγατζήδες είχαν μαζευτεί στο ξενοδοχείο ΑΥΡΑ το παλιό στην πλατεία και περίμεναν. Όχι λόγω καιρού μιάς και ο καιρός ακόμη δεν είχε γίνει. Αυτό το έχουν πει και ο Γιώργος, ο καβοδέτης που έλυσε το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ και ο Τζώρτζης, που μόλις είχε γυρίσει στη Ραφήνα με το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ κι όταν τον ρώτησε ο Γαρδέλης για τον καιρό απάντησε "Τίποτα το ιδιαίτερο, μια δυο γερές στη δεξιά μάσκα φάγαμε". Απαγορευτικό δεν είχε βγει, άλλωστε και να έβγαινε δεν έπιανε σαν φορτηγό το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ, παρ' όλο που ήταν μικρό. Για να νοιάζεται όμως ο καπετάνιος τόσο για τον καιρό, μάλλον επιβεβαιώνει πως κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά στο βαπόρι. ¶λλωστε όπως όλα δείχνουν ο καιρός δεν έπαιξε ρόλο στο ναυάγιο επειδή έτσι κι αλλιώς το οχτάρι και το εννιάρι βγήκε πολύ αργότερα, γύρω στις εννιά με δέκα το βράδυ, ενώ το ναυάγιο έγινε πριν να βγούνε στον Κάβο Ντόρο, έξω από την Κάρυστο, όπου όσος και να είναι ο Βοριάς η θάλασσα απαγκιάζει. Ο Μαμίδης τώρα έχει πει ότι ο Τζώρτζης με το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ έπεσε πάνω στο αναποδογυρισμένο κουφάρι όταν έφτασε κι αυτός για βοήθεια από τη Ραφήνα και ότι πολλοί ναυαγοί σκοτώθηκαν χτυπώντας πάνω στα πλοία. Για το πρώτο κανείς άλλος δεν το αναφέρει. ¶λλωστε ο Μαμίδης δεν ήταν εκεί κι ο Τζώρτζης δεν έδωσε καμιά συνέχεια. Για το δεύτερο είναι μάλλον βέβαιο ότι κάποιοι ναυαγοί χτύπησαν πάνω στα βαπόρια, αφού στο μεταξύ ο καιρός είχε αγριέψει, έπεφτε χινόνερο και είχε σκοτεινιάσει. Ο καπτα Μαθιός Πνευματικάκης που είχε μελετήσει πολύ καλά το ναυάγιο, έχει πει ότι οφείλεται στο ότι είχαν στείλει ένα βαποράκι 50 μέτρα να κουβαλάει βυτιοφόρα και μάλιστα χωρίς να έχει κατάλληλο εξοπλισμό (να μην ξεχνάμε ότι το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ τη μία βαφτιζόταν επιβατηγό και την άλλη φορτηγό), ούτε εξαερισμό στο γκαραζ, ούτε πλαστικούς ιμάντες για το δέσιμο αλλά καδένες που κάνανε σπινθήρες. Κι ότι τη μεγαλύτερη ζημιά στους ναυαγούς την είχε κάνει ένα πολεμικό που "μπήκε μέσα με τις προπέλλες του". Για να κάνουμε όμως κι έναν παραλληλισμο ο καπτα Μαθιός λέει, ότι όταν μίλησε τη νύχτα του ναυαγίου του ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΜΙΝΑ με τον πλοίαρχο του ΠΡΕΒΕΛΗΣ, που είχε οριστεί από τον Θάλαμο ως "συντονιστής επί σκηνής", καπτα Μανώλη Καυγαλάκη, τον συμβούλεψε να πλησιάσει μόνο όσο να μπορεί να ρίξει φώς, αλλά να μην μπεί για κανένα λόγο μέσα από τις Πόρτες επειδή θα σκοτώσει κόσμο και θα γίνει εγκληματίας. Ο πρόεδρος του πρωτόδικου δικαστηρίου κατά την εξέταση του καπτα Παναγιώτη Καραμόσχου, που είχε πάει για βοήθεια νομίζω με το ΡΟΜΙΛΝΤΑ, κατηγόρησε ούτε λίγο ούτε πολύ συλλήβδην τους πλοιάρχους των επιβατικών πλοίων για ανικανότητα έως δειλία επειδή κατά τη γνώμη του καθόντουσαν και κοίταζαν από μακριά τη στιγμή που οι βαρκάρηδες της Πάρου έσωναν μέσα στη φουρτούνα τον κόσμο. Δικαιοσύνη για τον καπετάνιο σε αυτόν τον κόσμο σίγουρα δεν υπάρχει. 

Πολλά μαζεμένα με αφορμή το ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ ΚΕΑΣ. Ίσως ταιριάζουν καλύτερα στο ναυάγιο του ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ.

----------


## J.B

> Παιδιά χαλαρώστε.
> 
> Είμαστε οι τελευταίοι που μπορούμε να αποδώσουμε ευθύνες σε ένα ναυτικό ατύχημα, και ακόμα περισσότερο αν αυτό έχει γίνει πριν 25 χρόνια, και έχει αποφανθεί για τα αίτια του η δικαιοσύνη.
> 
> Από εκεί και πέρα όταν κάποιος μιλάει για ''ανθρώπινο λάθος'' δεν είναι απαραίτητο ότι κατηγορεί αποκλειστικά το πλήρωμα. Ανθρώπινο λάθος μπορεί να έχει γίνει από τον οποιοδήποτε, από το λιμεναρχείο, από την εταιρεία, από το ναυπηγείο που το κατασκεύασε, μέχρι βέβαια και από το πλήρωμα.
> 
> Ένα είναι σίγουρο, από όσα ναυάγια έχω ακούσει ή έχω διαβάσει, από τον Τιτανικό μέχρι και το πιο πρόσφατο του SD (και λάθος οι χάρτες να ήταν, πάλι ανθρώπινο λάθος δεν είναι ?), το 99 για να μην πω το 100% των ατυχημάτων, οφείλεται σε ανθρώπινα λάθη. Τα καράβια δεν έχουν ψυχή για να προκαλέσουν από μόνα τους ένα ατύχημα, όπως δεν έχουν και τα αυτοκίνητα για να τρακάρουν από μόνα τους. Κάποιος τα κατασκεύασε, κάποιος τα οδηγάει, κάποιος τους κάνει συντήρηση, κάποιος έφτιαξε τους δρόμους και τα λιμάνια.


Φιλε  οπου εχει αποδοθη " ανθρωπινο λαθος " αναφερεται μονο στο πληρωμα και μονο στο πληρωμα,εγω δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε να καταλογισθουν ευθυνες ουτε σε λιμεναρχεια ουτε σε αρχες ουτε σε επιθεωρησεις  ουτε οπουδηποτε αλλου.Οσο για την δικαιοσυνη η οποια απεφανθη ειναι ενα κεφαλαιο που καλλιτερα να μην το ανοιξουμε γιατι ποναει, οπως ποναει και μενα το συγκεκριμενο ναυαγιο πιο πολυ απο ολα τα αλλα γιατι σ αυτο χαθηκανε συναδελφοι και φιλοι με τους οποιους ειχα δουλεψει πολυ καιρο μαζι.

----------


## Leo

> Φιλε οπου εχει αποδοθη " ανθρωπινο λαθος " αναφερεται μονο στο πληρωμα και μονο στο πληρωμα,εγω δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε να καταλογισθουν ευθυνες ουτε σε λιμεναρχεια ουτε σε αρχες ουτε σε επιθεωρησεις ουτε οπουδηποτε αλλου.Οσο για την δικαιοσυνη η οποια απεφανθη ειναι ενα κεφαλαιο που καλλιτερα να μην το ανοιξουμε γιατι ποναει, οπως ποναει και μενα το συγκεκριμενο ναυαγιο πιο πολυ απο ολα τα αλλα γιατι σ αυτο χαθηκανε συναδελφοι και φιλοι με τους οποιους ειχα δουλεψει πολυ καιρο μαζι.


Έτσι ακριβώς φίλε J.B, έτσι ακριβώς και χωρίς σχόλια...αλοίμονο σ αυτούς που χάθηκαν :Mad:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Φιλε οπου εχει αποδοθη " ανθρωπινο λαθος " αναφερεται μονο στο πληρωμα και μονο στο πληρωμα,εγω δεν εχω ακουσει ποτε να καταλογισθουν ευθυνες ουτε σε λιμεναρχεια ουτε σε αρχες ουτε σε επιθεωρησεις ουτε οπουδηποτε αλλου.Οσο για την δικαιοσυνη η οποια απεφανθη ειναι ενα κεφαλαιο που καλλιτερα να μην το ανοιξουμε γιατι ποναει, οπως ποναει και μενα το συγκεκριμενο ναυαγιο πιο πολυ απο ολα τα αλλα γιατι σ αυτο χαθηκανε συναδελφοι και φιλοι με τους οποιους ειχα δουλεψει πολυ καιρο μαζι.


Καλέ μου φίλε νομίζω ότι λέμε τα ίδια πράγματα με διαφορετικές ίσως εκφράσεις. Όταν λέω ''απεφάνθη η δικαιοσύνη'' το λέω ως γεγονός, χωρίς να κρίνω -γιατί δεν μπορώ- αν ή απόφαση της ήταν δίκαιη ή άδικη. Εσύ έχεις κάποια στοιχεία -στοιχεία όμως και όχι απλά υπόνοιες- ότι δεν αποδόθηκε δικαιοσύνη ? Αν ναι θα τα ακούσω με μεγάλη προσοχή και ενδιαφέρον.

Τώρα όσον αφορά το ανθρώπινο λάθος ήμουν νομίζω ξεκάθαρος ότι για μένα το ανθρώπινο λάθος περιλαμβάνει όλους ανεξαιρέτως του παράγοντες που τυχόν εμπλέκονται σε ένα ατύχημα. Και θεωρώ ότι ένας από αυτούς τους παράγοντες είναι και το πλήρωμα. Συμφωνώ ότι πάντα το πιό εύκολο είναι να ρίξουν το λάθος στο πλήρωμα, αλλά εσύ με το μήνυμα σου που παραθέτω πιο κάτω μου έδωσες την εντύπωση ότι αποκλείεις 100% να είχε ευθύνη το πλήρωμα. 




> *ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΠΟΙΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ?* ΑΝ ΕΝΝΟΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΕΔΙΩΞΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΚΑΡΑΒΙ 60 ΜΕΤΡΩΝ ΦΟΡΤΩΜΕΝΟ ΒΥΤΙΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΥΣΙΜΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΗ ΚΑΒΟ-ΝΤΟΡΟ ΜΕ 9ΑΡΙ ΓΕΜΑΤΟ ΝΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΕΓΚΛΗΜΑΤΙΚΟ ΛΑΘΟΣ. *ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΤΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΓΙΝΕ?* ΜΗΝ ΤΑ ΡΙΞΟΥΜΕ ΠΑΛΙ ΣΤΟ ΠΛΗΡΩΜΑ....


Και κάτι τελευταίο. Είναι δυνατόν να αναρωτιέσαι ''ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΤΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΓΙΝΕ'' ??? Ειλικρινά μου προκαλεί μεγάλη εντύπωση το να αποκλείεις την περίπτωση οποιουδήποτε λάθους από την στιγμή που το πλοίο απέπλευσε. Επέτρεψε μου να σου πω ότι κάνεις το ίδιο λάθος -αντίστροφα όμως- με αυτούς που κατηγορείς ότι ρίξαν όλη την ευθύνη στο πλήρωμα. Εσύ αθωώνεις συλλήβδην όλο το πλήρωμα και ρίχνεις όλη την ευθύνη αποκλειστικά σε αυτούς που το άφησαν να φύγει. Δεν είναι λίγο παρατραβηγμένο ???

----------


## J.B

> Καλέ μου φίλε νομίζω ότι λέμε τα ίδια πράγματα με διαφορετικές ίσως εκφράσεις. Όταν λέω ''απεφάνθη η δικαιοσύνη'' το λέω ως γεγονός, χωρίς να κρίνω -γιατί δεν μπορώ- αν ή απόφαση της ήταν δίκαιη ή άδικη. Εσύ έχεις κάποια στοιχεία -στοιχεία όμως και όχι απλά υπόνοιες- ότι δεν αποδόθηκε δικαιοσύνη ? Αν ναι θα τα ακούσω με μεγάλη προσοχή και ενδιαφέρον.
> 
> Τώρα όσον αφορά το ανθρώπινο λάθος ήμουν νομίζω ξεκάθαρος ότι για μένα το ανθρώπινο λάθος περιλαμβάνει όλους ανεξαιρέτως του παράγοντες που τυχόν εμπλέκονται σε ένα ατύχημα. Και θεωρώ ότι ένας από αυτούς τους παράγοντες είναι και το πλήρωμα. Συμφωνώ ότι πάντα το πιό εύκολο είναι να ρίξουν το λάθος στο πλήρωμα, αλλά εσύ με το μήνυμα σου που παραθέτω πιο κάτω μου έδωσες την εντύπωση ότι αποκλείεις 100% να είχε ευθύνη το πλήρωμα. 
> 
> 
> 
> Και κάτι τελευταίο. Είναι δυνατόν να αναρωτιέσαι ''ΑΠΟ ΚΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΕΡΑ ΤΙ ΛΑΘΟΣ ΝΑ ΕΓΙΝΕ'' ??? Ειλικρινά μου προκαλεί μεγάλη εντύπωση το να αποκλείεις την περίπτωση οποιουδήποτε λάθους από την στιγμή που το πλοίο απέπλευσε. Επέτρεψε μου να σου πω ότι κάνεις το ίδιο λάθος -αντίστροφα όμως- με αυτούς που κατηγορείς ότι ρίξαν όλη την ευθύνη στο πλήρωμα. Εσύ αθωώνεις συλλήβδην όλο το πλήρωμα και ρίχνεις όλη την ευθύνη αποκλειστικά σε αυτούς που το άφησαν να φύγει. Δεν είναι λίγο παρατραβηγμένο ???


Αυτο που εσυ θεωρεις  παρατραβηγμενο για μενα φαινεται απολυτα  φυσιολογικο απο τη στιγμη που και το πλοιο ηξερα και τις " συνθηκες"  καιρικες και μη που επικρατουσαν τοτε.Τα στοιχεια που ζητας  κατατεθηκαν και τοτε στο δικαστηριο τα πιο πολλα τουλαχιστον, και η δικαιοσυνη απεφανθη.Φυσικα και τα πληρωματα δεν ειναι αλανθαστα,απλα αναρωτιεμαι οταν προκειται να αποδοθουν ευθυνες πως παντα με ενα πραγματικα αξιοθαυμαστο τροπο καταφερνουν ολοι οι εμπλεκομενοι οι εκτος πλοιου να βγαινουν λαδι απο τις πιο απλες περιπτωσεις μεχρι τις πιο τραγικες οπως αυτη που αναφερομαστε.Οσοι ειναι ναυτικοι ξερω πολυ καλα οτι καταλαβαινουν τι εννοω.Τελος θελω να πω οτι ουτε δικαζω ουτε αθωωνω κανεναν οπως μου καταλογιζεις απλα αναφερομαι σε γεγονοτα που τα εζησα απο παρα πολυ κοντα και μπορω να εχω ξεκαθαρη αποψη,ουτε βεβαια  εχω την απαιτηση να δεχθη κανεις τις δικες μου αποψεις.

----------


## yannisa340

Τελικά ο Αντώνης Γαρδέλης ήταν στους νεκρούς; Γιατί κάτι τέτοιο θυμάμαι. Επίσης ο ένας φίλος λέει ότι είχε έρθει το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ στη Ραφήνα πριν φύγει το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ  και ο  άλλος ότι γύρναγε από το δρομολόγιό του και ήταν έμφορτο στη θέση του ναυαγίου για να συμμετάσχει στη διάσωση. Ποια η αλήθεια;

----------


## Leo

Η δική μου μνήμη φίλε yannisa340 λέει οτι ό Καπετάν Αντώνης έφυγε μαζί με το καράβι του. Με είχε συγκλονίσει το θέμα γιατί τον γνώριζα προσωπικά, είχαμε κάνει μαζί σε ποντοπόρο. Επίσης εγώ θυμάμαι ότι το ΧΑ ΙΙΙ γύριζε απο το ημερήσιο δρομολόγιο του. Αυτό το είχα ακούσει από τα τότε μέσα ενημέρωσης και είχα διαβάσει στον τύπο. Έτσι έχει μείνει στην μήνμη μου. Ο φίλος karystos έχει καλύτερες πηγές και αναμνήσεις, μπορεί να είμαι έγω λάθος στο θέμα του ΧΑ ΙΙΙ. Δεν ξέρω γιατί επιμένεις αλλά αυτό θυμάμαι αυτό λέω, όπως και ο karystos του οποίου η περιγραφή με συγκλόνισε.

----------


## karystos

Είναι έτσι όπως τα λέει ο Leo. Το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ είχε επιστρέψει από ταξίδι στη Ραφήνα και ο Γαρδέλης ρώτησε το Τζώρτζη για τον καιρό. Αυτό δεν είναι απλή μνήμη αλλά προέρχεται από την πιο αξιόπιστη πηγή. Ο Τζώρτζης είχε κάνει καπετάνιος στο ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ και είχε περάσει μάλιστα και δύσκολες ώρες, οπότε αν έβλεπε κάτι άσχημο θα του το έλεγε, πολύ περισσότερο όταν ήξερε ότι ο άλλος είχε μέσα βυτιοφόρα. Δεν του είπε τίποτα κι αυτό σημαίνει ότι το ναυάγιο κάπου αλλού οφείλεται και όχι στον καιρό.

----------


## Giorgos_D

> Τελικά ο Αντώνης Γαρδέλης ήταν στους νεκρούς; Γιατί κάτι τέτοιο θυμάμαι.


Και απ'όσο ξέρω, ούτε στους νεκρούς ήταν αλλά στους αγνοούμενους.

----------


## J.B

> Είναι έτσι όπως τα λέει ο Leo. Το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ είχε επιστρέψει από ταξίδι στη Ραφήνα και ο Γαρδέλης ρώτησε το Τζώρτζη για τον καιρό. Αυτό δεν είναι απλή μνήμη αλλά προέρχεται από την πιο αξιόπιστη πηγή. Ο Τζώρτζης είχε κάνει καπετάνιος στο ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ και είχε περάσει μάλιστα και δύσκολες ώρες, οπότε αν έβλεπε κάτι άσχημο θα του το έλεγε, πολύ περισσότερο όταν ήξερε ότι ο άλλος είχε μέσα βυτιοφόρα. Δεν του είπε τίποτα κι αυτό σημαίνει ότι το ναυάγιο κάπου αλλού οφείλεται και όχι στον καιρό.


Το Χ.Α ΙΙΙ  ηρθε στη ραφηνα απο δρομολογιο και μετα εφυγε για τη διασωση.Ο καιρος ηταν παρα πολυ ασχημος ειχε απαγορευτικο (αποδειξη οτι καποιοι ανδριωτες που ειχαν παει στη ραφηνα για να ταξιδευσουν μπηκαν στο πλοιο παρανομα εχοντας γνωστους καποιους απο το πληρωμα) Ο πλοιαρχος οταν ρωτηθηκε αν θα παη δρομολογιο απαντησε οτι δεν θα γινη το δρομολογιο γιατι του ειπαν οτι το καβο-ντορο ¨" βγαζει φιδια" (πιθανον να του το ειπε ο τζωρτζης) ο οποιος ειχε περασει πριν μια ωρα απο εκει.Τωρα γιατι αλλαξε γνωμη και εκανε το μοιραιο δρομαλογιο ειναι κατι που οσοι εζησαν τοτε τα γεγονοτα απο κοντα το γνωριζουν.

----------


## capten4

ΦΙΛΕ J B,ΕΠΕΤΡΕΨΕ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ.ΟΤΑΝ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΤΟ Χ.ΑΥΓΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΚΔΟΘΕΙ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟ, ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ ΚΕΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ 3 ΓΙΑ ΣΥΡΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ ΣΤΙΣ 1700 ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ.ΤΟ Χ.ΑΜΜΟΣ 3 ΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΙΣ 1840 ΚΑΙ ΕΣΠΕΥΣΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΠΟ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟΥ. Ο ΤΖΩΡΤΖΗΣ -ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΟΣΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ- ΡΩΤΗΘΗΚΕ ΦΤΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΥΓΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ,ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ "ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΟ, ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΓΕΡΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΜΑΣΚΑ", ΑΡΑ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ 7-8 ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ....

----------


## J.B

> ΦΙΛΕ J B,ΕΠΕΤΡΕΨΕ ΜΟΥ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΠΩ ΟΤΙ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΛΑΘΟΣ.ΟΤΑΝ ΕΦΥΓΕ ΤΟ Χ.ΑΥΓΗ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΚΔΟΘΕΙ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟ, ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΜΕΤΑ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΑΝΑΧΩΡΗΣΕ ΤΟ ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ ΚΕΑΣ ΓΙΑ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ 3 ΓΙΑ ΣΥΡΟ-ΠΑΡΟ-ΝΑΞΟ ΣΤΙΣ 1700 ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ.ΤΟ Χ.ΑΜΜΟΣ 3 ΕΙΔΟΠΟΙΗΘΗΚΕ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΙΣ 1840 ΚΑΙ ΕΣΠΕΥΣΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΤΟΠΟ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟΥ. Ο ΤΖΩΡΤΖΗΣ -ΣΥΜΦΩΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΤΑ ΟΣΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΔΗΛΩΣΕΙ- ΡΩΤΗΘΗΚΕ ΦΤΑΝΟΝΤΑΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΟΝ ΠΛΟΙΑΡΧΟ ΤΟΥ ΑΥΓΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ ,ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕ "ΤΙΠΟΤΑ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΑΙΤΕΡΟ, ΜΟΝΟ ΜΙΑ ΔΥΟ ΓΕΡΕΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΔΕΞΙΑ ΜΑΣΚΑ", ΑΡΑ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΑΝΤΕ ΝΑ ΗΤΑΝ 7-8 ΜΕΧΡΙ ΕΚΕΙΝΗ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ....


Σωστα το λες μεχρι εκεινη την ωρα.Το ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ οπως λες πηγαινε Καρυστο και το Χ.Α ΙΙΙ ηταν σχεδον δυο ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ.Το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ σαν Ε/Γ με 7-8 απαγορευοταν ο αποπλους του.Εκεινη την εποχη φανταζομαι γνωριζεις πως δινοντουσαν τα απαγορευτικα επρεπε να χαλαη ο θεος τον κοσμο ποσο ελαστικα ηταν τα μετρα και πως εφευγαν τα καραβια με υπευθυνες δηλωσεις πλοιαρχου και πιεσεις των εταιρειων .Δεν θυμαμαι αν ειχε δοθει απαγορευτικο η οχι θυμαμαι ομως πολυ καλα ποσο γρηγορα φορτωσε ο καιρος και τι κακοκαιρια ακολουθησε πολυ γρηγορα.Ημουνα σε αλλο πλοιο την ημερα εκεινη  στην περιοχη κοντα και εχω προσωπικη αποψη.Οπως ειμαι απολυτα σιγουρος οτι ο συγχωρεμενος ο καπετανιος δεν ηθελε να το κανη το δρομολογιο υπαρχουν ανθρωποι ακομη στο λιμανι της Ραφηνας που μπορουν να το βεβαιωσουν.

----------


## capten4

ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ ΟΣΟ ΠΕΡΝΟΥΣΕ Η ΩΡΑ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΓΙΝΟΤΑΝ ΟΛΟ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΧΑΛΙΑ.ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΑ ΜΕΣΑΝΥΧΤΑ ,ΤΟΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΝΕΙ 9 ΜΕ 10.ΜΕΧΡΙ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΤΟΥ ΝΑΥΑΓΙΟΥ ΟΜΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΧΕ ΕΚΔΟΘΕΙ ΑΠΑΓΟΡΕΥΤΙΚΟ, ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΕΚΔΙΔΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΘΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΥΕ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΕΚΤΕΛΟΥΣΕ ΤΟ ΔΡΟΜΟΛΟΓΙΟ ΩΣ ΦΟΡΤΗΓΟ-ΟΧΗΜΑΤΑΓΩΓΟ. ΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ,ΟΤΙ ΤΗΝ ΙΔΙΑ ΜΕΡΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ,ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΕΚΑΝΕ ΤΗΝ ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ ΑΝΔΡΟΣ-ΡΑΦΗΝΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΤΡΕΙΣΗΜΙΣΙ ΩΡΕΣ.Η ΥΠΕΡΗΣΙΑΚΗ ΤΟΥ ΤΑΧΥΤΗΤΑ ,ΑΠΟ ΟΤ,Ι ΓΝΩΡΙΖΩ ΗΤΑΝ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΟΥΣ 14 ΜΕ 15 ΚΟΜΒΟΥΣ.ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΙ Ο ΚΑΙΡΟΣ ΗΤΑΝ ΣΑΦΕΣΤΑΤΑ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΣ,ΑΛΛΩΣΤΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ ΕΠΙΒΕΒΑΙΩΝΕΙ Ο ΣΤΑΘΜΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΕΜΥ ΣΤΗΝ ΚΑΡΥΣΤΟ, ΠΟΥ ΣΤΙΣ 1400 ΔΙΝΕΙ 6 ΜΠΟΦΩΡ ΒΟΡΙΑ ΜΕ ΧΙΟΝΟΝΕΡΟ. ΜΕ 14 ΚΟΜΒΟΥΣ Η ΔΙΑΔΡΟΜΗ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΦΘΕΙ ΣΕ 2 ΩΡΕΣ ΚΑΙ 35 ΛΕΠΤΑ ΠΕΡΙΠΟΥ -ΑΝΤΕ ΚΑΤΙ ΠΑΡΑΠΑΝΩ ΑΝ ΨΗΛΩΝΕ ΣΤΟΝ ΚΑΙΡΟ-....ΜΗΠΩΣ ΤΟ ΒΑΠΟΡΙ ΕΙΧΕ ΚΑΠΟΙΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΚΑΙ Ο ΣΥΓΧΩΡΕΜΕΝΟΣ ΚΑΠΕΤΑΝΙΟΣ ΤΟΥ, ΦΟΒΟΤΑΝ Κ-Α-Ι ΓΙ ΑΥΤΟ ΝΑ ΤΑΞΙΔΕΨΕΙ ?

----------


## J.B

Εχω πολλες επιφυλαξεις οτι ταξιδευε με 14 μιλλια ακομη και με καλες καιρικες συνθηκες αν μου ελεγες 11-12 θα το θεωρουσα πιο φυσιολογικο.Παντως σιγουρα το καραβι ειχε παρα πολλα προβληματα και σοβαρες ελλειψεις τελειως ακαταλληλο να ταξιδευη και ειδικα στο Αιγαιο και μαλιστα να μεταφερη και καυσιμα.

----------


## karystos

Το ναυάγιο έγινε ανοιχτά της Καρύστου, πριν δηλαδή το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ να βγει στον Κάβο Ντόρο. Με καιρό βοριά στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο όσος και να είναι ο άνεμος η θάλασσα δεν έχει κυματισμό. Πολύ περισσότερο όταν όλοι οι καπετάνιοι που συμμετείχαν στη διάσωση και όχι μόνο ο Τζώρτζης λένε ότι τον καιρό τον έβγαλε πολύ αργότερα γύρω στα μεσάνυχτα. Οι επιβάτες μπήκαν στη ζούλα στο βαπόρι επειδή εκτελούσε δρομολόγιο ΟΓ όπου επιβάτες απαγορεύονται. Το ότι ο καπετάνιος γύρευε από κάπου να πιαστεί για να μην κάνει το δρομολόγιο φαίνεται κι από το ότι πήγε και ρώτησε τον Τζώρτζη για τον καιρό, όταν είχε ίδια αντίληψη ο ίδιος και μάλιστα καλύτερη, αφού το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ δεν ερχόατνε από την ¶νδρο. Τα αναπάντητα ερωτήματα είναι πολλά αλλά δεν αφορούν τον καιρό.

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Τώρα που ετοιμάζεται να φύγει και το 25 έτος από το τραγικό και μυστήριο ναυάγιο, ας ξαναθυμηθούμε κάποια πράγματα. 
Η εφημερίδα, όπως θα δείτε, παρουσιάζει κάποια πράγματα λίγο διαφορετικά από ότι νομίζαμε...:neutral:. Ακολουθούν και συνέχειες... 
Πρώτη σελίδα, Καθημερινή, 25/2/1983 
83.jpg

(Εαν κάποια σημεία δεν είναι ευανάγνωστα, σώστε το στο δίσκο σας, και κάντε μεγέθυνση)

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Ίδια εφημερίδα, σελίδα τρία.
83-2.jpg 
Εδώ, εντύπωση προκαλεί η κατάθεση ενός νάυτη (Γιώργου Μπαρμπούνη), αδελφού του αγνουμένου (έως τότε) Μ.Μπαρμπούνη, ο οποίος *βάλλει ευθέως* κατά του πλοιάρχου χρησιμοποιώντας σκληρές εκφράσεις: _"...φταίει...και ο ίδιος ο καπετάνιος που πλήρωσε με τη ζωή του την απερισκεψία του. Πριν από 20 μέρες στο ίδιο σημείο είχαμε πάλι τα ίδια προβλήματα. Θάλεγες ότι ηδονίζεται να ταξιδεύει με τέτοιον καιρό, το έλεγε και ο ίδιος_". Ποιος ξέρει, άραγε, τι εννοεί εδώ; Εγώ, καταλαβαίνω ότι περιγράφει τον μακαρίτη Γαρδέλη ως ...πορρωμένο απερίσκεπτο που του άρεσε πάντα να καβαλά με το πλοίο τεράστια κύματα... Τι ακριβώς, άραγε, είπε ο μάρτυς αυτός, μετά, στο δικαστήριο; Ήταν αντικειμενική η κατάθεσή του ή τα έλεγε αυτά υπό το βάρος συναισθηματικής φόρτισης, λόγω και του ότι ο αδελφός του αγνοείτο; Ποιά, ακριβώς, ήταν "_τα ίδια προβλήματα_", που είχαν 20 μέρες πριν στο ίδιο σημείο; Αφορούσαν στο άδετο φορτίο ή εννοεί και τίποτε άλλο; 
Πάντως, όπως τα παρουσιάζουν όλες οι μαρτυρίες που παραθέτει αυτή η εφημερίδα, ως αρχική αιτία του ναυαγίου κατανοώ εγώ, αφενός το "διπλάρωμα" ενός βυτιοφόρου που προκάλεσε μια κλίση 28 μοιρών στο πλοίο, και, τελικά, έκρηξη που επακολούθησε (πιθανότατα από βενζίνη που διέρρευσε, σε συνδυασμό με κάποιον λαμπτήρα ή από υπερθέρμανση της μηχανής ή από κάποιον σπινθήρα -κατά τους μάρτυρες), *και που έδωσε μάλλον τη χαριστική βολή* στο Χρυσή Αυγή, προφανώς ανοίγοντας ρήγμα.
Ο καιρός, όπως είπαν και κάποια μέλη σε προηγούμενα μηνύματα, δεν πρέπει να έφταιγε, καθότι, σύμφωνα με τον οδηγό Λεονάρδο Πέτσα_, "Έχουμε ταξιδέψει και με χειρότερο καιρό. Σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις το ταξίδι γίνεται πάντα με την ευθύνη του καπετάνιου_." _Λίγο πιό κάτω, "...ο καπετάνιος πριν φύγουμε με είχε προειδοποιήσει λέγοντάς μου πως ο καιρός ήταν άσχημος κι ότι φοβόταν και ο ίδιος. Και να που οι φόβοι του βγήκαν αληθινοί_" . Εαν, λοιπόν, ο καπετάνιος ήξερε, τότε γιατί αποφάσισε να φύγει; Επειδή ήταν απερίσκεπτος, σύμφωνα με την εικόνα που παρουσιάζει ο Μπαρμπούνης, ή για κάποιον άλλο λόγο, π.χ. πίεση από εταιρεία ή από φορτηγατζήδες (θα το δείτε και αυτό μέσα). :Confused: 
Πάντως, η εταιρεία δήλωσε τα ...συνήθη, ότι δηλ. ότι το πλοίο είχε"_όλα τα πιστοποιητικά αξιοπλοΐας και ασφάλειάς του εν ισχύι__ και ότι μόλις προ τριμήνου πέρασε από ετήσια επιθεώρηση"._
Όπως βλέπετε και στο τέλος του ρεπορτάζ, οι πολιτικοί, και τότε,  έκαναν δηλώσεις του ιδίου στύλ!  :Sad:

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Πράγματι ήταν 23 Φεβρουαρίου η ημερομηνία. Το ναυάγιο έγινε ημέρα (σούρουπο τέλος πάντων) *Τετάρτη* (παρότι πιτσιρίκος τότε, το θυμάμαι πάρα πολύ καλά) που το πλοίο έκανε δρομολόγιο μόνο ως οχηματαγωγό. Αυτός ήταν ο λόγος που επίσημα δεν είχε επιβάτες μέσα παρά μόνο οδηγούς φορτηγών και πλήρωμα. Ωστόσο, υπήρχαν μέσα και επιβάτες "διευκόλυνσης" (νομίζω πέντε συνολικά...), όπως ήταν η γυναίκα ενός ναυτικού η οποία μαζί με τα παιδιά της (ένα κοριτσάκι κι ένα αγοράκι) αφού συνόδευσε στον Πειραιά το ναυτικό σύζυγό της ο οποίος θα έφευγε για μπάρκο, επέστρεφε στο σπίτι της. Και οι τρεις έμειναν μέσα στο πλοίο όταν αυτό βούλιαξε. 
Το ναυάγιο σύμφωνα με τους μάρτυρες, έγινε όταν λόγω της θαλασσοταραχής, ένα βυτιοφόρο το οποίο δεν ήταν δεμένο (ΚΑΝΕΝΑ φορτηγό δεν ήταν δεμένο απ' ότι ελέχθη τότε... :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: ), προσέκρουσε με δύναμη στο πλάι του καραβιού κι έγινε έκρηξη, με αποτέλεσμα το βαπόρι να μπάσει νερά και να "κοιμηθεί". Δεν ξέρω πόση ώρα έμεινε έτσι, πάντως έμεινε αρκετά όπως αναφέρει κι ο espresso venezia. Επίσης είχε ακουστεί τότε έντονα ότι ο καπετάνιος δεν ήθελε να φύγει λόγω καιρού, αλλά η εταιρεία τον ανάγκασε να φύγει, ενώ και η στάση του Λιμενικού ήταν παράξενη στο όλο θέμα...
Εντυπωσιακό τέλος είναι, πως πολλά χρόνια αργότερα άκουσα πως ένα βαπόρι με το οποίο πολλές φορές ταξίδεψα στην Κέρκυρα (το "¶γιος Σπυρίδων"), ήταν το αδελφάκι του, το "Χρυσή 'Αμμος" το οποίο αφού άλλαξε πολλές φορές όνομα και πλοιοκτήτη, κατέληξε στις Κερκυραϊκές Γραμμές. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι έτσι ή όχι, πάντως με την ιδέα και μόνο, κάθε φορά που έμπαινα μέσα στα τελευταία του ταξίδια (αποσύρθηκε το 2006 νομίζω), και γνωρίζοντας τη φήμη αυτή, ένιωθα αρκετά άβολα...

----------


## captain 83

Το ΑΓΙΟΣ ΣΠΥΡΙΔΩΝ είναι το πρώην ΕΛΛΑΣ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ του Νομικού. Το 1987 το αγόρασε ο Νομικός. Πριν το αγοράσει είχε το όνομα Χρυσή Άμμος.

----------


## capten4

ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ, ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΑΔΕΛΦΑΚΙ ΤΟΥ ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ 3, ΤΟ 2ο ΗΤΑΝ ΓΥΡΩ ΣΤΑ 30 ΜΕΤΡΑ ΜΕΓΑΛΥΤΕΡΟ, ΚΑΙ ΣΑΦΩΣ ΠΙΟ ΟΓΚΩΔΕΣ....

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για τις απαντήσεις. 
Όντως Captain 4 to "Χρυσή ¶μμος", (όπως αναφέρει κι ο Captain 83, μετέπειτα "Ελλάς Εξπρές" και αργότερα "¶γιος Σπυρίδων" και επιβεβαιώνεται από τη σελίδα www.faktaomfartyg.se/shirahama_1972.htm), ήταν αρκετά μεγαλύτερο από το "Χρυσή Αυγή".
Στο θέμα μας πάντως (το ναυάγιο του "Χρυσή Αυγή" κι όχι το "Χρυσή ¶μμος"), πέρα από τις συγκλονιστικές περιγραφές των διασωθέντων (κάποιοι έλεγαν πως άρπαξαν τα ρούχα τους φωτιά από την έκρηξη και πήδηξαν στη θάλασσα για να γλιτώσουν από τις φλόγες), υπάρχει το ζήτημα του διαμελισμού ναυαγών από σωστικά σκάφη. Αυτό έγινε σε μία μόνο περίπτωση (νομίζω) από το Α/Τ ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ. Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι ωστόσο: Με θάλασσα που βγάζει φίδια και με πλοία της εποχής εκείνης (περάσανε πάνω από 25 χρόνια) τα οποία δεν είχαν τη δυνατότητα ελιγμών των σημερινών πολύ περισσότερο που νεότευκτα ήταν μόνο ένα δύο πολεμικά, η διάσωση ναυαγών ήταν εξαιρετικά δύσκολη. Εξάλλου, κανείς δεν μπόρεσε να πει με βεβαιότητα αν αυτή η μία περίπτωση του διαμελισμού του ναυαγού έγινε πριν ή μετά το θάνατό του...

----------


## karystos

Ένα από τα περίεργα του ναυαγίου ήταν ότι δεν βρέθηκε κανένας με εγκαύματα ούτε ζωντανός ούτε πνιγμένος και μάλιστα δεν είχαν εγκαύματα ούτε καν οι μηχανικοί που δούλευαν κάτω από το γκαραζ. Επίσης ότι δεν παρατηρήθηκε το φαινόμενο της "φλεγόμενης θάλασσα", που ακολουθεί κατά κανόνα ναυάγια πλοίων που μετέφεραν καύσιμα, μετά από έκρηξη. Η πρώτη έκρηξη, που είδαν από την Κάρυστο, δεν προήλθε από μετακίνηση βυτιοφόρου λόγω διατοιχισμού, που δεν υπήρχε ως εκεί, αλλά μάλλον από σπινθήρα που προκλήθηκε από τις αλυσσίδες αίχμασης και "πυροδότησε" το εκρηκτικό αέριο μίγμα που είχε συσσωρευθεί στο γκαράζ από τις ξεθυμάστρες των βυτιοφόρων. Το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ δεν διέθετε πλαστικούς ιμάντες αίχμασης, που είναι υποχρεωτικοί σε πλοία μεταφοράς βυτοφόρων καυσίμων, ούτε και επαρκή εξαερισμό γκαράζ. Ήταν δηλαδή παντελώς ακατάλληλο γαι το φορτίο που μετέφερε. Η δεύτερη έκρηξη, που έδωσε και τη χαριστική βολή στο πλοίο, συνέβη ενώ αυτό είχε γυρίσει με πορεία προς Κάρυστο και δεν έχει διευκρινιστεί από τι προήλθε. Το πλοίο είχε ήδη πάρει με την πρώτη έκρηξη κλίση δεξιά, κι αυτό είναι άλλο ένα αναπάντητο ερώτημα. Προήλθε η κλίση από μετακίνηση των βυτιοφόρων; Έκαναν τέτοιο χοντρό λάθος στη φόρτωση; Είναι κανόνας να φορτώνονται κολλητά το ένα πάνω στο άλλο τα φορτηγά, ακριβώς για να μην έχουν περιθώρια μετακίνησης. Ιδίως σε ένα τόσο μικρό πλοίο που είχε μπροστά του ένα φουρτουνιασμένο ταξίδι. Το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ είχε αντιμετωπίσει στο παρελθόν ξανά πρόβλημα με κλίση σε ένα ταξίδι προς τη Σέριφο με πλοίαρχο το Τζώρτζη. Ο ίδιος είχε πει ότι τους κουνήθηκε ένα φορτηγό, πιάσανε λιμάνι το δέσανε και ξαναφύγανε. Το τι λέγεται όμως σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις δεν συμπίπτει απαραίτητα με την πραγματικότητα. Το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ είχε δύο γραμμές φόρτωσης, μία σαν ΕΓ και μία σαν ΟΓ κι αυτά τα μπλεξίματα δικαιολογημένα προκαλόυν απορίες σχετικά με το σαβούρωμα του πλοίου. Τα ερωτήματα όπως έχουμε ξαναπει δεν τελειώνουν εδώ αλλά έχουν σχέση με την κατάσταση των μηχανών (στο πρωινό δρομολόγιο έκανε Γάυριο - Ραφήνα σε πάνω από 4 ώρες ενώ στο μοιραίο απογευματινό το προσπέρασε στο δρόμο το ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ ΚΕΑΣ που έφυγε μισή ώρα αργότερα!), με τον δισταγμό του πλοιάρχου να αποπλεύσει, γι αυτό και αρχικά το δρομολόγιο ακυρώθηκε, με την (συμπτωματική) παρουσία του αρχιπλοιάρχου της εταιρείας στη Ραφήνα, που μοιραία συνδυάστηκε με πιέσεις προς τον πλοίαρχο, (κατά σατανική σύμπτωση ο ίδιος άνθρωπος βρισκόταν σαν αρχιπλοίαρχος πάνω στο ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝ ΕΞΠΡΕΣ τη μέρα του ναυαγίου του στην Πάρο), με την μυστήρια ερώτησή του καπετάνιου προς τον Τζώρτζη για τον καιρό, όταν ο ίδιος μόλις είχε κάνει τη διαδρομή και ήξερε καλύτερα πως ήταν ο καιρός για την ¶νδρο, ενώ ο Τζώρτζης με το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ III ερχόταν από Πάρο και με πολλά άλλα.  
Σε ό,τι αφορά τους ναυαγούς ο Μιλιλής (πλοίαρχος του ΚΑΣΤΡΙΑΝΗ ΚΕΑΣ) είχε παραδεχτεί στην τηλεόραση ότι κάποιος ή κάποιοι είχαν χτυπήσει πάνω στο πλοίο, κάτω από το ζωνάρι. Υπόνοιες έχουν αναφερθεί και για το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ με πλοίαρχο τον Τζώρτζη, χωρίς να έχει αποδειχτεί τίποτα. Ο Μαμίδης είχε πει πάντως ότι το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ ΙΙΙ κοπάνησε πάνω στο τουμπαρισμένο ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ. Κι αυτό αναπόδεικτο. Σε τέτοιες συνθήκες βέβαια ή που δεν θα πλησιάσει κανείς καθόλου με μεγάλο πλοίο, όπως έγινε στο ναυαγιο του ΣΑΜΙΝΑ, ή που θα πάρει το ρίσκο προκειμένου να σώσει κάποιους με ό,τι αυτό συνεπάγεται. Είναι θέμα κρίσης του πλοιάρχου στη δεδομένη στιγμή και μόνο. Αν ο Τζώρτζης δεν είχε πάρει αυτό το ρίσκο δεν θα είχε γλιτώσει από του Χάρου τα δόντια, την τελευταία κυριολεκτικά στιγμή, το Γιώργο Βεντούρη και το φίλο του στα Μάρμαρα της Σύρου. Στην ουσία βέβαια είναι ψευδοδίλημμα, επειδή αν δεν ρισκάριζε ήταν έτσι κι αλλιώς χαμένοι. Ειδικά για τον Βεντούρη ήταν θέμα λεπτών, κι αυτό είναι το πιο μεγάλο ερώτημα, το πως το διαισθάνθηκε ο Τζώρτζης κι έκανε αυτή την απίστευτη διάσωση, ενώ το "κανονικό" θα ήταν π.χ. να κάνει με το βαπόρι απάγκιο και να κατεβάσει βάρκα, οπότε θα μάζευε πιθανότατα δύο πνιγμένους. Τι πάει να πει λοιπόν "κανονικό"; Πόση ώρα είχε στη διάθεσή του να το σκεφτεί και να αποφασίσει; Πόσο εύκολο είναι να κρίνουμε και να κατακρίνουμε; Αν κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά (και πόσα μπορούν να μην πάνε καλά όταν πρέπει να φέρεις μέσα σε φουρτούνα τον καταπέλτη του SUPERFERRY II σε απόσταση ενός μέτρου από δυο ανθρώπους στη θάλασσα, που δεν τους βλέπεις καν, ώστε να τους αρπάξουν με τα χέρια και να τους ανεβάσουν στο πλοίο, σβήνοντας στο κατάλληλο δευτερόλεπτο τις μηχανές για να μην τους ρουφήξει από κάτω) δε θα τον κατηγορούσαν ότι τους σκότωσε, ότι είναι ανεύθυνος και άλλες μπούρδες; Δεν τον κατηγόρησε μια γυναίκα που έχασε το παιδί της, επειδή θέλησαν με τον άντρα της να περάσουν τον Κάβο Ντόρο με το κοτεράκι τους με δεκάρι; Τους έκανε απάγκιο με το ΕΠΤΑΝΗΣΟΣ, μετά από ωρες προσπάθειας μέσα στο χαμό, τους παρακάλεσε να τους πάρει επάνω, αλλά αυτοί αρνήθηκαν επειδή ήθελαν να σώσουνε και το σκάφος! Στο τέλος τους χάσανε και πνίγηκαν όλοι εκτός από τη γυνάικα που την μάζεψε ένα πολεμικό. Προς τιμήν του ο Τζώρτζης δεν υπερασπίστηκε ποτέ τον εαυτό του, αλλά είπε μόνο : 
"Όταν μια μάνα χάνει το παιδί της, τι σημασία έχει τι λέω εγώ";

----------


## Leo

Ενώ έχουμε κουβεντιάσει και στο παρελθόν το θέμα εκτενώς, ο τρόπος περιγραφής σου φίλε karystos ταξιδέυει τον αναγνώστη στα γεγονότα... ζεί τις στιγμές.

----------


## capten4

ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ Η ΗΜΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΛΙΣ ΕΦΥΓΕ, ΗΤΑΝ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΣ ΘΛΙΒΕΡΗΣ ΕΠΕΤΕΙΟΥ....

----------


## Apostolos

Ενα άρθρο εποχής για το ναυαγιο απο το Ριζοσπάστη

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Απόστολε το φύλλο που ανέβασες είναι συγκλονιστικό... Το ρεπορτάζ που έχει γίνει από τους δημοσιογράφους είναι πολύ καλό. 
[Ανακάλυψα μάλιστα και το λόγο για τον οποίο εσφαλμένα νόμιζα το "Χρυσή ¶μμος ΙΙΙ" ως αδελφό καράβι του "Χρυσή Αυγή" :Confused:  :Confused: : Έτσι αναφερόταν στον Τύπο της εποχής (να υποθέσω λόγω πλοιοκτήτριας εταιρείας?) και για του λόγου το αληθές δείτε την τέταρτη παράγραφο του κύριου άρθρου.]
Αλήθεια έχουν γίνει καθόλου προσπάθειες να ερευνηθεί το ναυάγιο (απ' ότι έχω ακούσει είναι στα 300 μέτρα)?

----------


## moutsokwstas

θυμαμαι τοτε, αναμεσα στους επιβαινοντες ηταν κι ενας συνονοματος συγγενικου μας προσωπου, για λιγο τα χρειαστηκαμε αλλα τελικα καθησυχασαμε οταν μαθαμε οτι δεν ταξιδευε και ηταν απλα συνωνυμια.

----------


## karystos

Ο Κώστας Θωκταρίδης είχε εκδηλώσει πρόθεση να ερευνήσει το ναυάγιο αλλά τελικά μάλλον δεν έγινε τίποτα. Μου είχε πει μάλιστα ότι το είχε εντοπίσει λίγο βόρεια από την Κέα. Εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν έχω πληροφόρηση, ότι έκανε κάποια οργανωμένη κατάδυση ή βιντεοσκόπηση. Τα ρεπορταζ της εποχής στις μεγαλοεφημερίδες, π.χ. εκείνα που είχαν κάνει ο Χαρδαβέλας και ο Λιάνης, ήταν εφάμιλλα των τηλεδικών που γίνονται σήμερα. Για κλάματα. Γι αυτό προκόψανε οι άνθρωποι. Το συγκεκριμένο του ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗ είναι μεν σαφώς καλύτερο, δεν το συζητάμε, αλλά κι αυτό αλλού τα λέει καλά κι αλλού κοιτάζει το συμφέρον του. Γιατί "Σκυλοπνίχτης" το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ; Από που κι ως που δεν είχε καρίνα; Αφού το ναυάγιο δεν οφείλεται σε θαλασσοταραχή προς τι οι αναφορές περί κακής συμπεριφοράς στη φουρτούνα και μειωμένης ευστάθειας; Τι σχέση έχει ότι πριν από ένα μήνα το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΜΜΟΣ είχε ταξιδέψει με μία μηχανή; Γιατί πάντα η νοοτροπία είναι «τώρα που βρήκαμε παπά να θάψουμε πεντ’ έξη»; Ένα μικρό βαποράκι ήτανε, ούτε καλύτερο ούτε χειρότερο από τα άλλα, που βούλιαξε επειδή δεν ήταν φτιαγμένο για να μεταφέρει βυτιοφόρα και γι αυτό τινάχτηκε στον αέρα. Την ευθύνη δεν την έχει λοιπόν το βαπόρι αλλά εκείνοι που του έδωσαν την άδεια να τα μεταφέρει κι εκείνοι που εκμεταλλεύτηκαν αυτή την παράνομη άδεια. Και επίσης και ο πλοίαρχος που δέχτηκε να το ταξιδεύει ξέροντας ότι είναι ανασφαλές. Η ιστορία περί ανεργίας και εξαναγκασμού πρέπει κάποτε να τελειώσει. Δεν είναι «προνόμιο» μόνο των πλοιάρχων. Δηλαδή κι εγώ που είμαι μηχανικός μπορώ να βάλω την υπογραφή μου σε ένα κτίριο που δεν έχει σωστές κολώνες κι άμα πέσει και πλακώσει τον κόσμο να βγω να λέω «Δεν έχω ευθύνη επειδή με πίεσε ο εργοδότης»;  
Αν το πλοίο είναι αναξιόπλοο για οποιονδήποτε σοβαρό λόγο, ο πλοίαρχος πρέπει να αρνηθεί να αποπλεύσει άσχετα με τις συνέπειες. Έχει ευθύνη απέναντι σε όσους είναι μέσα – είτε επιβάτες, είτε και μόνο πλήρωμα. Ας τον διώξουν και ας πάρει την ευθύνη εκείνος που θα τον αντικαταστήσει. Και επιτέλους οι πλοίαρχοι έχουν κι ένα σωματείο. Ας αναλάβει κάποτε κι αυτό την ευθύνη του κι ας πάψει να είναι καρεκλοκενταυρικό και διακοσμητικό. Να προστατέψει τα μέλη του. ¶μα το πλοίο είναι σούργελο να κατέβει το προεδρείο στον καταπέλτη και να πει «Εμείς απαγορεύουμε σε μέλος μας να το ταξιδέψει». Τέρμα. Ειδ’ αλλιώς ποιος ο λόγος να υπάρχει;

----------


## Apostolos

Καλά εδώ ταξιδεύουν τα Ro/Ro με τα βυτία μέσα και κανεις δέν ελέγχει αν μπορούν ή όχι και ειμαστε στο έτος 2009...
Απο τις εφημερίδες της εποχής τί περιμένουμε αξιοπιστία? Τότε ακόμα οι φάκελοι κοινωνικών φρονημάτων δέν ειχαν καει στην Χαλυβουργική...

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

Σίγουρα δεν είναι ευχάριστο για κανέναν από εμάς να προσπαθεί να κρίνει τις πράξεις κάποιων που δεν βρίσκονται στη ζωή…..
Επίσης, είναι προβληματικό να προσπαθούμε να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα για κάτι, όταν οι περισσότεροι από εμάς δεν το έχουμε ζήσει στο πετσί μας, και δεν έχουμε διαβάσει τη δικογραφία.
Από την άλλη, τα δύο πιο τραγικά θύματα της «Χρυσής Αυγής», *ο Νικόλαος και η Ελένκω Λάβδα,* δηλ. τα μοναδικά παιδιά του ναυαγίου, δεν έφταιγαν σε τίποτε. Δεν έφταιγαν που η μητέρα τους Ματίνα χρησιμοποίησε ως μέσον έναν ναύτη από το πλήρωμα, προκειμένου να ταξιδέψουν για την ¶νδρο, παρόλο που το πλοίο έκανε το συγκεκριμένο ταξίδι μόνο για φορτηγά…
Και σίγουρα, δεν έφταιγαν αυτά, ούτε και η μητέρα τους, για την εκτόξευση αλληλοκατηγοριών μεταξύ λιμενικού, ναυτών και εταιρείας! 
Είναι δύο παιδιά που σήμερα θα μπορούσαν να ήταν μαζί μας στο naftilia και να συμμετέχουν στις συναντήσεις μας. Και, όμως, η ζωή τους κόπηκε έτσι ξαφνικά, εν μια νυκτί, χωρίς να μάθουν ποτέ το γιατί….. Εκτός από την απώλεια της ζωής τους, τρέμω στη σκέψη τι περάσανε τα παιδιά *πριν καταλήξουν, δηλ. να βλέπουν το θάνατο να πλησιάζει σιγά - σιγά* (νομίζω, ότι χειρότερο…βλέπε και περίπτωση Τιτανικού…), δηλ. τον τρόμο που ένοιωσαν από τις δύο εκρήξεις, και, φυσικά, το λεγόμενο μαρτύριο της σταγόνας, δηλ. να παρακολουθούν ένα πλοίο να τραντάζεται, να μπατάρει, και να κλίνει προς τη θάλασσα σιγά – σιγά. Η επαφή τους με το καταπαγωμένο νερό, και το λόγια που ακούγανε δίπλα τους, ασυνάρτητα λόγια πανικού, ταραχής και απόγνωσης. Ποιος, άραγε, γνωρίζει τι κουβέντες θα αντάλλαξαν τα δύο παιδιά με την τραγική μάνα τους, σε εκείνες τις τελευταίες στιγμές…. Ποιος μπορεί, άραγε, να διανοηθεί ακριβώς τη συναισθηματική και ψυχική τους φόρτιση, σε ένα ντεκόρ που, σίγουρα, ούτε στον κινηματογράφο δεν είχαν προλάβει να γνωρίσουν….Η μάνα, άραγε, πρόλαβε να τα αγκαλιάσει και να τα φιλήσει; Τουλάχιστον, ήταν όλοι μαζί μέχρι το τέλος, να ανταλλάξουν ίσως κάποιες κουβέντες αγάπης, να έχουν έστω αυτή την ελάχιστη παρηγοριά; Ή, μήπως στο γενικό χαμό (σπρωξίδια κλπ) χαθήκανε αναμετάξυ τους και βίωσε ο καθένας μόνος του το τραγικό τέλος του…. Ελπίζω, να έγινε το πρώτο….
Ποιος, άραγε, από εμάς μπορεί να σταθμίσει το μέγεθος της αγωνίας _«θα ζήσω ή δεν θα ζήσω»_, πολύ δε περισσότερο όταν βιώνεται από μικρό παιδί…. :sad:
Τότε, ήμουν παιδί. Ανατρίχιασα, όμως, και νομίζω ότι έκλαψα, όταν κάποιες μέρες μετά από το ναυάγιο διάβασα στην εφημερίδα «ΤΑ ΝΕΑ» ότι τα άψυχα σώματα της Ελένκως και του Νικόλα, βρέθηκαν σε παραλία της Τζιάς…. Την ίδια συγκίνηση ένοιωσα όταν, ένα χρόνο μετά, διάβασα το αγγελτήριο για ετήσιο μνημόσυνο.:cry:
Ο εφοπλιστής Πολέμης, πέθανε στο Λονδίνο το χειμώνα του 1984, και ο εισαγγελέας έπαυσε την κατ’ αυτού ποινική δίωξη. Ως προς τους λοιπούς κατηγορούμενους, δεν θυμάμαι τι έγινε…
Ανεξάρτητα, όμως, από τις όποιες ποινικές καταδίκες, ανεξάρτητα και από τις αποζημιώσεις που ενδεχομένως επεδίκασαν τα αστικά δικαστήρια, τώρα που συμπληρώθηκαν 25 και χρόνια από το πιο πάνω δράμα,* και στη μνήμη κυρίως των δύο παιδιών*, αξίζει να κρατάμε ζωντανό το thread, και να το ενημερώνουμε….:|
Όπως φαίνεται και στα δημοσιεύματα της Καθημερινής που ανέβασα πιο πάνω, ο πλοίαρχος του μοιραίου πλοίου δέχθηκε βολές *και από τους ίδιους τους ναύτες του*. Ο ένας τον χαρακτήρισε απερίσκεπτο, ο δε άλλος κατέθεσε ότι το πλοίο είχε αντιμετωπίσει ξανά πρόβλημα, λίγο καιρό πριν το ναυάγιο. Αναμφισβήτητα, το πλοίο *είχε κάποιο χρόνιο σοβαρό πρόβλημα*, και ο κάπτεν *το ήξερε*. 
Δεν ξέρω εάν ήταν ριψοκίνδυνος ή καμικάζι. Δεν ξέρω εάν φοβόταν την εταιρεία του, ή εάν απλά πίστευε ότι πάντα θα ήταν τυχερός και θα έβγαζε κάθε φορά το ταξίδι, παρά τα προβλήματα του πλοίου. 
Συμφωνώ και εγώ, όμως, Κάρυστος, ότι, ανεξάρτητα από το θέμα των άδετων φορτηγών στο γκαράζ, για την οποία επίσης είχε ευθύνη, τυπική και ουσιαστική, ο μακαρίτης Γαρδέλης έπρεπε να είχε αρνηθεί να εκτελέσει το ταξίδι, ακόμα κι’αν έχανε τη δουλειά του….. 
Θα μου πείτε, ίσως, _«όποιος είναι έξω από το χορό, λέει πολλά_»; Τι να πω, αν μου το πείτε, μπορεί και να έχετε δίκιο….. :|

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Καπετάν Αντρέα επιβεβαιώνεις όσα ανέσυρα από τη μνήμη μου (στις 17/2) σχετικά με τα δύο παιδιά αναφέροντας και τα ονόματα τους. Οι αυτόπτες μάρτυρες έλεγαν τότε ότι παιδιά και μάνα ήταν στην καμπίνα τους την ώρα της έκρηξης, ωστόσο φαντάζομαι ότι θα πρέπει να βγήκαν έξω μετά, αφού όπως λες τα άψυχα σώματά τους είχαν βρεθεί στις ακτές της Κέας...
Φίλε Κάρυστος δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα πάντα φταίνε οι νεκροί... Βούλιαξε καράβι και πνίγηκε ο καπετάνιος? Αυτός φταίει. Έπεσε αεροπλάνο και σκοτώθηκε ο πιλότος? Αυτός φταίει. Τράκαρε λεωφορείο και είναι νεκρός ο οδηγός? Αυτός φταίει... Δε λέω πως οι χειριστές είναι πάντοτε άμοιροι ευθυνών. Όμως δε φταίνε πάντα αυτοί! Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θυμάμαι ότι πολλοί είχαν ξεσηκωθεί τότε για τη μη άρνηση του καπετάνιου να ταξιδέψει. Ποιός ξέρει? Μπορεί να ήταν γραφτό τους όσων χάθηκαν...
Πάντως ειδικά για τα πλοία όπως έχει αναφερθεί από πολλούς φίλους εδώ, ο καπετάνιος φταίει για όλα... Από το ότι βούλωσε η τουαλέτα μέχρι το ναυάγιο ενός πλοίου. Αν πας σε μία υπηρεσία και υπάρχει κάτι στραβό, φταίει ο διευθυντής? Όχι βέβαια... Ο αρμόδιος υπάλληλος. Στα βαπόρια όμως φταίει πάντα ο captain. Ότι κι αν συμβεί!
Μακάρι να γίνει οργανωμένη προσπάθεια για τη βιντεοσκόπηση του ναυαγίου. Ίσως να δοθούν και κάποιες απαντήσεις...

----------


## καπετάν αντρέας

> ...
> Φίλε Κάρυστος δυστυχώς στην Ελλάδα πάντα φταίνε οι νεκροί... Βούλιαξε καράβι και πνίγηκε ο καπετάνιος? Αυτός φταίει. Έπεσε αεροπλάνο και σκοτώθηκε ο πιλότος? Αυτός φταίει. Τράκαρε λεωφορείο και είναι νεκρός ο οδηγός? Αυτός φταίει... Δε λέω πως οι χειριστές είναι πάντοτε άμοιροι ευθυνών. Όμως δε φταίνε πάντα αυτοί! Στη συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θυμάμαι ότι πολλοί είχαν ξεσηκωθεί τότε για τη μη άρνηση του καπετάνιου να ταξιδέψει. Ποιός ξέρει? Μπορεί να ήταν γραφτό τους όσων χάθηκαν...
> Πάντως ειδικά για τα πλοία όπως έχει αναφερθεί από πολλούς φίλους εδώ, ο καπετάνιος φταίει για όλα... Από το ότι βούλωσε η τουαλέτα μέχρι το ναυάγιο ενός πλοίου. Αν πας σε μία υπηρεσία και υπάρχει κάτι στραβό, φταίει ο διευθυντής? Όχι βέβαια... Ο αρμόδιος υπάλληλος. Στα βαπόρια όμως φταίει πάντα ο captain. Ότι κι αν συμβεί!
> ...


Ναι φίλε Νέαρχε. Δεν μπορούμε εκ των προτέρων να τα φορτώνουμε συλλήβδην όλα στον καπετάνιο. Όμως, και βάσει του ΚΔΝΔ, ο πλοίαρχος έχει την τυπική ευθύνη για όσα συμβαίνουν στο πλοίο. Πάρα πολλές φορές, έχει αποδειχθεί ότι είχε και την ουσιαστική ευθύνη. Δεν έχει, φυσικά, σημασία για την απόδοση ευθυνών, εαν ο κάπτεν πνίγεται ή εαν επιζεί ενός ναυαγίου. Δίκιο, βέβαια, θα έχεις εαν μου πεις ότι ζωντανός ίσως είναι λίγο πιο ... επικίνδυνος για την εταιρεία του... 
Στο παράδειγμα που αναφέρεις με τον υπάλληλο μια υπηρεσίας που δεν κάνει καλά τη δουλειά του, βεβαίως και έχει ευθύνη ο προϊστάμενός του να τον συνετίσει, να τον πειθαρχήσει, και να λάβει όλα εκείνα τα μέτρα που θα εξασφαλίσουν την εύρυθμη λειτουργία της υπηρεσίας που προΐσταται και την εξυπηρέτηση του κοινού. Εάν ο υπάλληλος δεν «τραβά» σε μια δουλειά, θα του ανατεθεί να κάνει κάτι που είναι στα μέτρα του, και θα επιλεγεί ένας πιο κατάλληλος για αυτή την δουλειά. Σε ακραίες περιπτώσεις, προβλέπεται παραπομπή σε πειθαρχικό όργανο με ευρείες εξουσίες. ¶ρα, η ορθή λειτουργία μιας οποιαδήποτε υπηρεσίας οπωσδήποτε και επηρεάζεται από το ποιος είναι προϊστάμενος. Ο τελευταίος μπορεί να εμπνεύσει τους υπαλλήλους, να τους κινητοποιήσει και να τους κάνει πιο παραγωγικούς, αλλά και το αντίθετο. Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι όταν βλέπω αγενείς ή ανίκανους υπαλλήλους σε κάποιο πόστο, ξέρω περίπου και τι είδους προϊστάμενο θα αντικρίσω!
Ως προς το «Χρυσή Αυγή», η ευθύνη του συγχωρεμένου σίγουρα ξεκινά από τη φόρτωση των βυτίων στο γκαράζ. Καταλαβαίνω βέβαια ότι συνήθως με τη δουλειά αυτή ασχολούνται στο πλοίο άλλοι, πλην όμως ο πλοίαρχος οφείλει έστω στο τέλος να διαπιστώσει εάν η φόρτωση έγινε έτσι ώστε να μην διακινδυνεύσει η ευστάθεια και ο εν γένει πλους, πολύ δε περισσότερο όταν κάποιος γνωρίζει ότι θα συναντήσει θαλασσοταραχή, και μάλιστα κατά τον διάπλου ενός γνωστού σε όλους (ναυτικούς και μη) δύσκολου περάσματος, όπως είναι ο Καφηρέας.
Ως προς την κακή κατάσταση του πλοίου, τι άλλο να πω; Σε πιο πάνω μηνύματα αναφέρθηκε ότι το πρωί της ίδιας ημέρας έκανε …τέσσερις ώρες να ανεβάσει το πλοίο από Γαύριο στη Ραφήνα. Οι ναύτες του κατέθεσαν ότι το πλοίο είχε διαπιστωμένο πρόβλημα, και είχε ξανακινδυνεύσει μερικές εβδομάδες πριν το μοιραίο ταξίδι…
Δεν είμαι δικαστής και δεν μπορώ (ούτε και θέλω) να βγάζω αποφάσεις, καταδικαστικές ή μη. Τα ανωτέρω, όμως, με βοηθούν να βγάλω κάποια συμπεράσματα. Και θα τα έβγαζα ακόμα κι'αν ζούσε ο πλοίαρχος. Στις μέρες μας, όταν ένα πλοίο απλά προσκρούσει έστω και λίγο στο ντόκο, μπορεί να καθηλωθεί για ώρες έως ότου διαπιστωθεί ότι είναι αξιόπλοο. Οι επιβάτες, σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση βρίζουν, βεβαίως, αφού μπορεί έτσι να χάνουν π.χ. τη βραδινή αστακομακαρονάδα στην ψαροταβέρνα της Παροικιάς, αλλά δεν δίνουν καθόλου σημασία στο τι κακό μπορεί να γλυτώνουν με την καθυστέρηση. Καμία φορά, ο κόσμος έχει τη συνήθεια να θεωρεί κάποια πράγματα δεδομένα, όπως π.χ. ότι _«όλα θα πάνε καλά», «τίποτε δεν θα συμβεί», «άντε βάλτε μπρος να φτάσουμε γιατί χάνουμε χρόνο από την άδεια»_, και άλλα. Κι’ αν, όμως, ο ταξιδιώτης δικαιολογείται να σκέπτεται έτσι, επειδή δεν γνωρίζει τι ακριβώς σημαίνει θάλασσα, ένας επαγγελματίας δεν επιτρέπεται να ενεργεί με βάση το τι ελπίζει ότι δεν θα συμβεί ή με βάση το τι ξορκίζει. Πρέπει να λαμβάνει υπόψη και την παραμικρή πιθανότητα αναποδιάς. Δεν ξεκινάμε ταξίδι με οδηγό … την τύχη και τις πιθανότητες, αγνοώντας άλλες καταστάσεις που είναι στο χέρι μας. 
Εάν υπήρχε μια τέτοια ευαισθησία και στις 23, 24/2/1983 στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας, τότε κάποιοι μπορεί σήμερα και να ζούσαν. … Και, φυσικά, το καμπανάκι δεν κτυπά μόνον για τον πλοίαρχο… :neutral:

ΥΓ Συμφωνώ και εγώ Νέαρχε ότι θα ήταν ενδιαφέρουσα η εξερεύνηση του ναυαγίου. Ύστερα, όμως, από τόσα χρόνια κάτι τέτοιο θα είχε για κάποιους ιστορική μόνον σημασία και, φυσικά, το κυρίως πρόβλημα, απ'οτι καταλαβαίνω, είναι ποιος θα χρηματοδοτήσει το εγχείρημα αυτό...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Παναγιώτης

> Συμφωνώ και εγώ, όμως, Κάρυστος, ότι, ανεξάρτητα από το θέμα των άδετων φορτηγών στο γκαράζ, για την οποία επίσης είχε ευθύνη, τυπική και ουσιαστική, ο μακαρίτης Γαρδέλης έπρεπε να είχε αρνηθεί να εκτελέσει το ταξίδι, *ακόμα κιΆαν έχανε τη δουλειά του…..*  *Θα μου πείτε, ίσως, «όποιος είναι έξω από το χορό, λέει πολλά»*; Τι να πω, αν μου το πείτε, μπορεί και να έχετε δίκιο….. :|


Το 1983 είχαμε μεγάλη κρίση στη ναυτιλία. Στα γραφεία των εταιρειών καπεταναίοι παρακαλάγανε μήπως υπάρχει κανα μπάρκο έστω και για ανθυπολοίαρχοι. Εκείνη περίπου την εποχή κθιερώθηκε η μέγιστη διάρκεια ενός μπάρκου στα ποντοπόρα το εφτάμηνο γιατί πολλοί δεν ξεμπάρκαραν από το φόβο μήπως δεν ξαναβρούνε βαπόρι. Και στην εύλογη απορία αν αξίζει να διακινδυνέψεις για να μη χάσεις τη δουλειά σου, να θυμίσω ότι πολλοί μπαρκάρανε σε βαπόρια με ταξίδια στον Περσικό ενώ εκέιν την εποχή μαινόταν ο πόλεμος Ιράν - Ιράκ.

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Φίλοι μου ανοίγουμε ένα θέμα που πονάει τους ναυτικούς (και όχι μόνο): Τους εκβιασμούς από τον εργοδότη και *πολλές φορές* από τα συνδικαλιστικά όργανα... Παρότι δεν είμαι ναυτικός (όπως έχω αναφέρει και αλλού) ωστόσο έχω ανθρώπους πολύ κοντά μου, που τη θάλασσα "την έφαγαν με το κουτάλι". Και όπως συμβαίνει και στο δικό μου χώρο (τράπεζες) έτσι και στη θάλασσα, τα "χτυπήματα κάτω από τη μέση" δεν είναι σπάνιο φαινόμενο... 
Οι συνειρμοί που πολλές φορές γίνονται για τα διάφορα ατυχήματα ή δυστυχήματα είναι αναπόφευκτοι. Γιατί το "Σάμαινα" πέρασε από άλλη ρότα και χτύπησε το "Κωστάκος"? Γιατί συμβαίνουν συχνά πυκνά συγκρούσεις μες το λιμάνι σε άφιξη ή αναχώρηση? Γιατί να υπάρχει αυτό το ρημάδι "με ευθύνη του πλοιάρχου"? Γιατί η άδεια να μήν είναι άδεια αλλά απόλυση και επαναπρόσληψη όταν (και άμα) γυρίσεις στο βαπόρι? Μήπως όλα αυτά βολεύουν τους εφοπλιστές? Μήπως οι πλοιοκτήτες "έχουν και το μαχαίρι και το πεπόνι"?
Για να μην ξεφεύγώ από το θέμα μας όμως, εγώ δεν ρίχνω λιγότερη ή περισσότερη ευθύνη στον έναν ή στον άλλον. Αυτό που λέω είναι ότι άδικα *όλα είναι ευθύνη του πλοιάρχου*, είτε αυτός φταίει είτε όχι. Και, φίλε Κάρυστος, πίστεψέ με ότι στις υπηρεσίες τα πράγματα είναι πολύ πιο χαλαρά... Κι ούτε θα βρεις τον προϊστάμενο με την ίδια ευκολία που θα βρεις τον πλοίαρχο σε ένα καράβι. Συμφωνώ πως κανείς πολίτης δεν διακινδυνευσε τη ζωή του πηγαίνοντας σε μια υπηρεσία. Όμως και σε ένα βαπόρι, *όταν όλα τα πράγματα γίνονται σωστά*, κανείς δεν κινδυνεύει περισσότερο ή λιγότερο από όλους εμάς που μιλάμε εδώ...

----------


## karystos

Εγώ μίλησα για πολύ συγκεκριμένη ευθύνη του πλοιάρχου και όχι για "όλα". ¶ρνηση απόπλου όταν το πλοίο είναι για οποιονδήποτε λόγο ανασφαλές. Το ξέρω ότι δεν ήταν ο συγχωρεμένος ο Γαρδέλης μόνο που το έκανε, αλλά ότι το έχουν κάνει και πολλοί άλλοι πιθανότατα υποκύπτοντας σε πιέσεις. Ο επιβάτης ή το πλήρωμα όμως τι φταίνε; Μιας και το ανέφερες το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ δεν άλλαξε καμιά ρότα. Το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ πήγε και στήθηκε πάνω στη ρότα του ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ συσκοτισμένο επειδή ο κυβερνήτης του ήθελε να κάνει το μάγκα.

----------


## GREEN ARROW

> Εγώ μίλησα για πολύ συγκεκριμένη ευθύνη του πλοιάρχου και όχι για "όλα". ¶ρνηση απόπλου όταν το πλοίο είναι για οποιονδήποτε λόγο ανασφαλές. Το ξέρω ότι δεν ήταν ο συγχωρεμένος ο Γαρδέλης μόνο που το έκανε, αλλά ότι το έχουν κάνει και πολλοί άλλοι πιθανότατα υποκύπτοντας σε πιέσεις. Ο επιβάτης ή το πλήρωμα όμως τι φταίνε; Μιας και το ανέφερες το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ δεν άλλαξε καμιά ρότα. Το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ πήγε και στήθηκε πάνω στη ρότα του ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ συσκοτισμένο επειδή ο κυβερνήτης του ήθελε να κάνει το μάγκα.


 
Συμφωνώ! Είναι ντροπή να μιλάμε για το ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ και για ευθύνη του ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ χωρίς να ξέρουμε τα στοιχειώση. Χρόνια πέρασαν, "τόμοι" γράφτηκαν για το πόρισμα του Ναυτοδικείου και τα αίσχη της κρατικής παρέμβασης για να μην ...τρωθεί το γόητρο του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού με το να ειπωθεί η αλήθεια. Και έρχεται σήμερα ένας άσχετος και νομίζει πως μπορεί να γράφει ό,τι του κατέβει για μια μελανή σελίδα του ελληνικού κράτους!

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Φίλε Κάρυστος, για το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ, συμφωνώ ως προς τη συσκότιση (είναι μία ανόητη τακτική του πολεμικού ναυτικού που κάνει τα πλοία "αόρατα"!!! :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  και μάλιστα ούτε με ραντάρ πολλές φορές τα βλέπεις), ωστόσο άλλα θυμάμαι από τις εφημερίδες της εποχής (το έψαξα και δίνω σελίδες)
http://www.tovima.gr/default.asp?pid...id=83598&ct=75
http://www2.rizospastis.gr/wwwengine...=5&direction=1
Διευκρνίζω εδώ πως δεν ξέρω αν η αλλαγή του ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ για την οποία μιλούσαν τότε, ήταν λογική ή όχι. Απλά, όσα είδαν το φως της δημοσιότητας *μιλούσαν για αλλαγή ρότας*... Ασφαλώς και η θέση του ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ ήταν *εντελώς λανθασμένη* και συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί σου ως προς αυτό.
Green Arrow, έχω την εντύπωση ότι μιλώντας για "άσχετο" αναφέρεσαι σ' εμένα. Το μόνο που έχω να σου πω είναι πως δεν έχω κρίνει ποτέ κανέναν εδώ, απλά παραθέτω τις δικές μου απόψεις τις οποίες προσπαθώ να βασίζω στα όσα είδα ή άκουσα ή διάβασα για οτιδήποτε και αν γράφω. Ελπίζω αυτό να είναι και ο δικός σου κανόνας κι όχι να ασκείς κριτική για ανθρώπους που δεν σου δίνεται η ευκαιρία να κουβεντιάσεις μαζί τους και να τους γνωρίσεις καλύτερα (έτσι θα δεις και αν είναι ή δεν είναι άσχετοι!!).
Κάποιες φορές τα ΜΜΕ αναφέρουν ανακρίβειες ή μισές αλήθειες. Ωστόσο η κυριότερη πηγή πληροφόρησης του απλού πολίτη είναι -καλώς ή κακώς- αυτά τα ΜΜΕ! Αν λοιπόν το ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ άλλαξε ή όχι τη ρότα του, εγώ δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι, όπως και όλοι μας εδώ εκτός κι αν κάποιος ήταν επιβάτης ή πλήρωμα το πλοίου...
Και για να γυρίσω στο θέμα του Χρυσή Αυγή (μην ξεχνιόμαστε)... 
Αληθεύει ότι το ναυάγιο έγινε ενώ προσπάθησε να γυρίσει πίσω??? Ότι δηλαδή ο συγχωρεμένος ο καπετάνιος αποφάσισε τελικά να γυρίσει προς την Κάρυστο για να βρει απάγγιο αλλά μετά τη μανούβρα αυτή έγινε η έκρηξη?

----------


## karystos

Για το ατύχημα ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ - ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ εξαρτάται τι διάβασες και που. Υπάρχουν δημοσιεύματα που έχουν αναλύσει πλήρως το ατύχημα. Δεν δημοσιεύτηκαν όμως ούτε στο ΒΗΜΑ ούτε και στο ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗ. Η αλλαγή ρότας που αναφέρεις ήταν η τήρηση της πορείας από Βαθύ προς Καρλόβασι και τίποτα το αιφνιδιαστικό, αφού αυτή ακολουθούν τα ποστάλια εδώ και 100 χρόνια. Σε ό,τι αφορά το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ πράγματι μετά την πρώτη έκρηξη ο καπετάνιος το γύρισε για την Κάρυστο, δυστυχώς ομως δεν πρόλαβε αφού τον πρόλαβε η δεύτερη και καθοριστική.

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

> Για το ατύχημα ΣΑΜΑΙΝΑ - ΚΩΣΤΑΚΟΣ εξαρτάται τι διάβασες και που. Υπάρχουν δημοσιεύματα που έχουν αναλύσει πλήρως το ατύχημα. Δεν δημοσιεύτηκαν όμως ούτε στο ΒΗΜΑ ούτε και στο ΡΙΖΟΣΠΑΣΤΗ. Η αλλαγή ρότας που αναφέρεις ήταν η τήρηση της πορείας από Βαθύ προς Καρλόβασι και τίποτα το αιφνιδιαστικό, αφού αυτή ακολουθούν τα ποστάλια εδώ και 100 χρόνια. Σε ό,τι αφορά το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ πράγματι μετά την πρώτη έκρηξη ο καπετάνιος το γύρισε για την Κάρυστο, δυστυχώς ομως δεν πρόλαβε αφού τον πρόλαβε η δεύτερη και καθοριστική.


 Μετά από τόσα χρόνια δε θυμάμαι συγκεκριμένα έντυπο ή τηλεοπτικό κανάλι... Γι' αυτό και έψαξα στο διαδίκτυο να δω αν θυμόμουν καλά ότι γινόταν λόγος για αλλαγή πορείας. Την αξιοπιστία των δυο εφημερίδων δεν μπορώ φυσικά να την ελέγξω... Πάντως, ήταν πολλοί τότε που μιλούσαν για αλλαγή πορείας (έστω κι αν αυτό προκάλεσε την οργή του Green Arrow). Εγώ όπως είπα και πριν δεν μπορώ να κρίνω (γιατί απλά δεν ξέρω το σημείο...), οπότε κρατώ φίλε Κάρυστος τη δική σου άποψη για το θέμα.
Σχετικά με το Χρυσή Αυγή, το ρωτάω γιατί υπάρχει σε άλλο forum (όχι σε forum του Nautilia) η άποψη ότι *μετά* τη μανούβρα έγινε η *πρώτη* έκρηξη (κάτι που ενδεχομένως είναι λογικό, αφού αν έκανε στροφή για να γυρίσει πίσω πιθανόν να προκλήθηκε μετατόπιση των φορτηγών...). Κρατάω ωστόσο φίλε Κάρυστος ως πολύ σημαντικό από όσα λες, ότι πράγματι το πλοίο γύριζε πίσω σε μία προσπάθεια να σωθεί (άσχετα αν η έκρηξη ήταν η πρώτη ή η δεύτερη...)

----------


## karystos

Οι εκρήξεις ήσαν αναμφισβήτητα δύο. Μετά την πρώτη το πλοίο μπατάρισε δεξιά. Ο καπετάνιος προσπάθησε να την αντιμετωπίσει φέρνοντας τον καιρό (ΒΑ) στη μάσκα και δεξιά, αφού αν συνέχιζε την πορεία του θα τον είχε στην αριστερή μπάντα, οπότε το πλοίο σίγουρα θα τουμπάριζε. Η έκρηξη έγινε έξω από την Κάρυστο, πριν να βγεί το βαπόρι στον Κάβο Ντόρο. Έτσι η νέα πορεία ήταν με ένα σμπάρο δυο τρυγόνια αφού οδηγούσε στην Κάρυστο. Στην πορεία αυτή έγινε και η δεύτερη. Δυστυχώς δεν πρόλαβαν.

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

Το άσχημο σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις είναι ότι βιώνεις πολύ έντονα την επερχόμενη βύθιση του πλοίου... Τί έζησαν αυτοί οι άνθρωποι...:sad:

----------


## DMK

> Σίγουρα δεν είναι ευχάριστο για κανέναν από εμάς να προσπαθεί να κρίνει τις πράξεις κάποιων που δεν βρίσκονται στη ζωή…..
> Επίσης, είναι προβληματικό να προσπαθούμε να βγάλουμε συμπεράσματα για κάτι, όταν οι περισσότεροι από εμάς δεν το έχουμε ζήσει στο πετσί μας, και δεν έχουμε διαβάσει τη δικογραφία.
> Από την άλλη, τα δύο πιο τραγικά θύματα της «Χρυσής Αυγής», *ο Νικόλαος και η Ελένκω Λάβδα,* δηλ. τα μοναδικά παιδιά του ναυαγίου, δεν έφταιγαν σε τίποτε. Δεν έφταιγαν που η μητέρα τους Ματίνα χρησιμοποίησε ως μέσον έναν ναύτη από το πλήρωμα, προκειμένου να ταξιδέψουν για την ¶νδρο, παρόλο που το πλοίο έκανε το συγκεκριμένο ταξίδι μόνο για φορτηγά…
> Και σίγουρα, δεν έφταιγαν αυτά, ούτε και η μητέρα τους, για την εκτόξευση αλληλοκατηγοριών μεταξύ λιμενικού, ναυτών και εταιρείας! 
> Είναι δύο παιδιά που σήμερα θα μπορούσαν να ήταν μαζί μας στο naftilia και να συμμετέχουν στις συναντήσεις μας. Και, όμως, η ζωή τους κόπηκε έτσι ξαφνικά, εν μια νυκτί, χωρίς να μάθουν ποτέ το γιατί….. Εκτός από την απώλεια της ζωής τους, τρέμω στη σκέψη τι περάσανε τα παιδιά *πριν καταλήξουν, δηλ. να βλέπουν το θάνατο να πλησιάζει σιγά - σιγά* (νομίζω, ότι χειρότερο…βλέπε και περίπτωση Τιτανικού…), δηλ. τον τρόμο που ένοιωσαν από τις δύο εκρήξεις, και, φυσικά, το λεγόμενο μαρτύριο της σταγόνας, δηλ. να παρακολουθούν ένα πλοίο να τραντάζεται, να μπατάρει, και να κλίνει προς τη θάλασσα σιγά – σιγά. Η επαφή τους με το καταπαγωμένο νερό, και το λόγια που ακούγανε δίπλα τους, ασυνάρτητα λόγια πανικού, ταραχής και απόγνωσης. Ποιος, άραγε, γνωρίζει τι κουβέντες θα αντάλλαξαν τα δύο παιδιά με την τραγική μάνα τους, σε εκείνες τις τελευταίες στιγμές…. Ποιος μπορεί, άραγε, να διανοηθεί ακριβώς τη συναισθηματική και ψυχική τους φόρτιση, σε ένα ντεκόρ που, σίγουρα, ούτε στον κινηματογράφο δεν είχαν προλάβει να γνωρίσουν….Η μάνα, άραγε, πρόλαβε να τα αγκαλιάσει και να τα φιλήσει; Τουλάχιστον, ήταν όλοι μαζί μέχρι το τέλος, να ανταλλάξουν ίσως κάποιες κουβέντες αγάπης, να έχουν έστω αυτή την ελάχιστη παρηγοριά; Ή, μήπως στο γενικό χαμό (σπρωξίδια κλπ) χαθήκανε αναμετάξυ τους και βίωσε ο καθένας μόνος του το τραγικό τέλος του…. Ελπίζω, να έγινε το πρώτο….
> Ποιος, άραγε, από εμάς μπορεί να σταθμίσει το μέγεθος της αγωνίας _«θα ζήσω ή δεν θα ζήσω»_, πολύ δε περισσότερο όταν βιώνεται από μικρό παιδί…. :sad:
> Τότε, ήμουν παιδί. Ανατρίχιασα, όμως, και νομίζω ότι έκλαψα, όταν κάποιες μέρες μετά από το ναυάγιο διάβασα στην εφημερίδα «ΤΑ ΝΕΑ» ότι τα άψυχα σώματα της Ελένκως και του Νικόλα, βρέθηκαν σε παραλία της Τζιάς…. Την ίδια συγκίνηση ένοιωσα όταν, ένα χρόνο μετά, διάβασα το αγγελτήριο για ετήσιο μνημόσυνο.:cry:
> Ο εφοπλιστής Πολέμης, πέθανε στο Λονδίνο το χειμώνα του 1984, και ο εισαγγελέας έπαυσε την κατΆ αυτού ποινική δίωξη. Ως προς τους λοιπούς κατηγορούμενους, δεν θυμάμαι τι έγινε…
> Ανεξάρτητα, όμως, από τις όποιες ποινικές καταδίκες, ανεξάρτητα και από τις αποζημιώσεις που ενδεχομένως επεδίκασαν τα αστικά δικαστήρια, τώρα που συμπληρώθηκαν 25 και χρόνια από το πιο πάνω δράμα,* και στη μνήμη κυρίως των δύο παιδιών*, αξίζει να κρατάμε ζωντανό το thread, και να το ενημερώνουμε….:|
> ...



Aπίστευτο κείμενο. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ! Διάβαζα και δεν μπορούσα να συγκρατήσω τα δάκρυά μου για τα μικρά παιδιάκια. Έχω κι εγώ δύο παιδάκια μικρά και μόνο στη σκέψη...τρελάθηκα.

Ο Θεός ας αναπαύσει την ψυχούλα τους....

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

F/B *Χρυση Αυγη*...Σαν και σημερα πριν απο 27 χρονια...

hrissiaygi skitso.jpg

----------


## thanos75

Γιώργο μου τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια που θυμήθηκες αυτή τη θλιβερή επέτειο! Μπράβο.  Το θυμάμαι έντονα σαν παιδάκι τόσο το πλοίο όσο και την κάλυψη εν γένει του θέματος από τα ΜΜΕ

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Εχουμε χρεος και υποχρεωση να μνημονευουμε και να θυμωμαστε για τις 28 ψυχες που εφυγαν με βιαιο τροπο στα παγωμενα νερα του καβο μαντηλι τον χειμωνα του 1983.

----------


## gpap2006

Από τότε πέρασαν 27 χρόνια και πολλά έχουν αλλάξει στην ακτοπλοία μας. Εκείνα τα χρόνια βαποράκια 59 μέτρων (αμφιλεγόμενα όπως το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ του Πολέμη) που σήμερα δεν πάνε ούτε στην Αίγινα, φορτώνονταν με βυτία καυσίμων και άλλων επικίνδυνων υλικών και περνούσαν μπελαλίδικα μπουγάζια όπως το Κάβο Ντόρο, χωρίς να τηρούνται στοιχειώδη μέτρα προφύλαξης. Παρά τη σημαντική πρόοδο από τότε μέχρι σήμερα, το ανθρώπινο λάθος πάντα είναι πιθανό με τελευταία τραγική απόδειξη το ΣΑΜΙΝΑ στην Πάρο το Σεπτεμβρη του 2000. Αιωνία η μνήμη όσων έφυγαν τόσα άδοξα. Πάντα να διδασκόμαστε από λάθη του χθες.

----------


## Markosm

Σήμερα είδα το μνημείο πάνω από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας και πραγματικά ανατρίχιασα και συγκινήθηκα. Κρίμα τόσες ψυχές!

----------


## leo85

> Ευχαριστώ και τους δύο για τις απαντήσεις. 
> 
> Όντως Captain 4 to "Χρυσή ¶μμος", (όπως αναφέρει κι ο Captain 83, μετέπειτα "Ελλάς Εξπρές" και αργότερα "¶γιος Σπυρίδων" και επιβεβαιώνεται από τη σελίδα www.faktaomfartyg.se/shirahama_1972.htm), ήταν αρκετά μεγαλύτερο από το "Χρυσή Αυγή".
> 
> Στο θέμα μας πάντως (το ναυάγιο του "Χρυσή Αυγή" κι όχι το "Χρυσή ¶μμος"), πέρα από τις συγκλονιστικές περιγραφές των διασωθέντων (κάποιοι έλεγαν πως άρπαξαν τα ρούχα τους φωτιά από την έκρηξη και πήδηξαν στη θάλασσα για να γλιτώσουν από τις φλόγες), υπάρχει το ζήτημα του διαμελισμού ναυαγών από σωστικά σκάφη. Αυτό έγινε σε μία μόνο περίπτωση (νομίζω) από το Α/Τ ΣΦΕΝΔΟΝΗ. Να ξεκαθαρίσουμε κάτι ωστόσο: Με θάλασσα που βγάζει φίδια και με πλοία της εποχής εκείνης (περάσανε πάνω από 25 χρόνια) τα οπο
> ία δεν είχαν τη δυνατότητα ελιγμών των σημερινών πολύ περισσότερο που νεότευκτα ήταν μόνο ένα δύο πολεμικά, η διάσωση ναυαγών ήταν εξαιρετικά δύσκολη. Εξάλλου, κανείς δεν μπόρεσε να πει με βεβαιότητα αν αυτή η μία περίπτωση του διαμελισμού του ναυαγού έγινε πριν ή μετά το θάνατό του...


Φίλε Α/Τ Νέαρχε…. 
Καθώς διάβαζα το κείμενο Χρυσή Αυγή γράφεις ότι ο διαμελισμός μάλλον ήταν από το Α/Τ Σφενδόνη, εκείνη την εποχή υπηρετούσα και ήμουν μέσα στο καράβι και πήραμε σήμα να πάμε στο ναυάγιο, μαζέψαμε πολλούς πνιγμένους με πολύ κακές συνθήκες που δεν μπορώ να σου της περιγράψω, για το διαμελισμένο άτομο πρέπει να ήταν από την έκρηξη γιατί το λέω???? :Confused:  Σε μερικά σημεία  τα ρούχα του ήταν κολλημένα επάνω του (Μου θύμησες εικόνες φρίκης που προσπαθώ να τις ξεχάσω):-?

----------


## Α/Τ ΝΕΑΡΧΟΣ

> Φίλε Α/Τ Νέαρχε…. 
> Καθώς διάβαζα το κείμενο Χρυσή Αυγή γράφεις ότι ο διαμελισμός μάλλον ήταν από το Α/Τ Σφενδόνη, εκείνη την εποχή υπηρετούσα και ήμουν μέσα στο καράβι και πήραμε σήμα να πάμε στο ναυάγιο, μαζέψαμε πολλούς πνιγμένους με πολύ κακές συνθήκες που δεν μπορώ να σου της περιγράψω, για το διαμελισμένο άτομο πρέπει να ήταν από την έκρηξη γιατί το λέω???? Σε μερικά σημεία τα ρούχα του ήταν κολλημένα επάνω του (Μου θύμησες εικόνες φρίκης που προσπαθώ να τις ξεχάσω):-?


Leo85 μόνο να φανταστώ μπορώ... Αν πω ότι καταλαβαίνω, θα είναι υπερβολικό αφού -ευτυχώς- ποτέ δε συμμετείχα σε κάτι τέτοιο. Ανέφερες μόνο για πνιγμένους. Διασωθέντα δεν είχατε κανέναν? Νομίζω πως είχε μαζέψει και ναυαγούς η Σφενδόνη τότε, όχι μόνο πτώματα. Αν ναι, έστω κι ένας άνθρωπος να σώθηκε από εσάς, η τιμή για το πλήρωμά σας τότε είναι τεράστια και το ευχαριστώ είναι λίγο. Θυμάμαι κάποτε στο Νέαρχο ένας μόνιμος είχε πει σε μία σχετική συζήτηση πως "κανένα παράσημο και καμία εύφημος μνεία δεν είναι σημαντικότερα από το να συμμετέχεις σε επιτυχή διάσωση. Ακόμα και ο μάγειρας ή ο ηλεκτρολόγος να είσαι, είσαι ένα μέλος μιας ομάδας που έσωσε έναν τουλάχιστον άνθρωπο"... Και συμφωνώ απόλυτα μαζί του. Αυτό να θυμάσαι κάθε φορά που οι εικόνες φρίκης όπως λες -και τις φαντάζομαι όπως προείπα- επιστρέφουν σαν εφιάλτης στο μυαλό σου.

----------


## aprovatianos

οσα χρονια και να περασουν,δεν θα ξεχασω την μητερα μου να κλαιει στην κρεβατοκαμαρα με ανοιχτη την εφημεριδα και την φωτο του χρυση αυγη!και ας ημουν μολις 5 ετων!ευχομαι να μην ξαναζησουμε αλλες τραγωδιες!!

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σαν σημερα πριν απο τριαντα χρονια συνεβη το τραγικο ναυαγιο του ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ ηταν Τεταρτη 23 Φεβρουαριου του 1983

_ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ by S.VALAKIS.jpg
_Το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ στο λιμανι της Ραφηνας
 Φωτογραφια Σ.Βαλακης_

----------


## zozef

Καλημερα σε ολο τον κοσμο
http://www.syrostoday.gr/News/8754-3...RYSH-AYGH.aspx

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Συγκλονιστικη μαρτυρια_

----------


## aprovatianos

Ανατριχιασα!! Ειχαμε ενα γνωστο απο την ανδρο και οταν κατεβηκε ραφηνα ετρεμε σαν το ψαρι!! Δεν θα αντεχε για πολυ αν αργουσαν!! Η φωτια απο την εκρηξη,φαινονταν απο το απροβατο και το μπατσι!!Ο θεος ας αναπαυσει της ψυχουλες τους!! :Apologetic:

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Καλημερα σε ολο τον κοσμο
> http://www.syrostoday.gr/News/8754-3...RYSH-AYGH.aspx



Από το συγκλονιστικό αυτό χρονικό που παρατίθεται από τον ναυτικό που έζησε την τραγική εμπειρία, δεν μπορεί να μην ξεχωρίσει κάποιος, μεταξύ άλλων, και το γεγονός ότι δεν επέτρεψαν στο ρωσικό σκάφος να αποβιβάσει τους ναυαγούς στο λιμάνι της Ραφήνας, παρά έστειλαν ...ψαροκάικο στα ανοικτά, για να τους παραλάβει!   Απορεί ο συμπαθής ναύτης "γιατί άραγε;" Απορώ και εγώ: Γιατί; Και, άντε, εαν μιλούσαμε για τη δεκαετία του 1950, μπορεί και να εικάζαμε κάποιους λόγους....Το 1983, όμως;

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σε λίγες ημέρες συμπληρώνονται 31 χρόνια απ' το θλιβερό ναυάγιο του πλοίου. Με αυτή την ευκαιρία ας δούμε ένα μικρό αφιέρωμα από μία κυκλαδίτικη ιστοσελίδα.

http://cyclades24.gr/index.php/afier...meni-prigipisa

----------


## DOMUS

Σημερινή δημοσίευση απο το εν Ανδρω απο ενα μέλος του πληρώματος http://www.enandro.gr koinonia/2090

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Σαν σημερα πριν απο 33 χρονια  συνεβη   το τραγικο ναυαγιο του ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ   ηταν Τεταρτη 23 Φεβρουαριου του 1983

_ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ Σ ΒΑΛΑΚ&#9.jpg

----------


## vaggos59

Πέρασαν κιόλας 33 ολόκληρα χρόνια. Μαύρη ημέρα για την ναυτιλία μας. Δεν θα ξεχάσω εκείνο το καθαρά χειμωνιάτικο βράδυ...

----------


## lcoivera

Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ

Στις 11 Ιουνίου 2016 η ομάδα του Αντώνη Γράφα καταδύθηκε σε έναν νέο  στόχο, ο οποίος είχε επιβεβαιωθεί κατά την διαδικασία επαλήθευσης  ενδεικτικών στιγμάτων στις αρχές του ίδιου μήνα. Η κατάδυση, με μέγιστο  βάθος τα 112 μέτρα, έδειξε ότι στο συγκεκριμένο στίγμα βρίσκεται ένα  τμήμα του επιβατηγού-οχηματαγωγού πλοίου ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ (πρώην HAYABUSA, 499  ΚΟΧ, μήκους 59 μέτρων) το οποίο βυθίστηκε την 23η Φεβρουαρίου 1983  πλησίον της νησίδας Μαντήλι.

33 χρόνια μετά το ιδιαίτερα τραγικό αυτό συμβάν, η ομάδα του Αντώνη  Γράφα έφερε στην επιφάνεια εικόνες οι οποίες δείχνουν για πρώτη φορά ένα  κομμάτι του ναυαγίου. Πρόκειται για την υπερακτασκευή του πλοίου η  οποία βρίσκεται αποκομμένη και αναποδογυρισμένη στον βυθό, ενώ επ’ αυτής  βρίσκονται πεσμένα έξι βυτιοφόρα οχήματα και δυο φορτηγά. Κάτω από το  πλέγμα των οχημάτων διακρίνονται καθαρά στον βυθό το άνω τμήμα της  υπερκατασκευής, τα χαρακτηριστικά πλαϊνά παράθυρα και τα ρέλια του  καταστρώματος. Πιθανολογείται ότι ένας από τους πλησίον βρισκόμενους  στόχους, ο οποίος επίσης επαληθεύτηκε από την ομάδα του Αντώνη Γράφα,  ταυτίζεται με το κυρίως τμήμα του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ. Για τον στόχο  αυτόν έχουν ήδη τεθεί τα οργανωτικά πλαίσια για την κατάδυση του.

http://www.scubadive.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=6881

----------


## rafina-lines

Σ' ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φίλε μου, αλλά για να τις δούμε πρέπει πρώτα να γραφτούμε στο forum αυτό.  Γίνεται να τις παραθέσεις απευθείας??  Thanx!   :Smile:

----------


## Αντώνης Γράφας

Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο μπορείτε να δείτε, για πρώτη φορά, το πρώτο βίντεο απο το τραγικό ναυάγιο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Χρυσή Αυγή.

http://www.grafasdiving.gr/nauagia2.php?lang=gr&id=62

Καλή θέαση.

----------


## Cpt Victor

Μνήμες, πολλές μνήμες.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Στον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο μπορείτε να δείτε, για πρώτη φορά, το πρώτο βίντεο απο το τραγικό ναυάγιο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ Χρυσή Αυγή.
> 
> http://www.grafasdiving.gr/nauagia2.php?lang=gr&id=62
> 
> Καλή θέαση.


Ευχαριστούμε για το ανέβασμα αυτού του βίντεο που απεικονίζει το θετικό αποτέλεσμα μιας - προφανώς- επίπονης προσπάθειας που θα είχε και αρκετό κόστος.  Για όσους έζησαν τα γεγονότα είναι αναμφίβολα τουλάχιστον ανατριχιαστικό να βλέπουν ύστερα από τόσα χρόνια αυτές τις εικόνες. Θα μπορούσαν, επίσης, να εξαχθούν και κάποια συμπεράσματα σχετικά με το δυστύχημα, σε επίπεδο, βέβαια, ιστορικών αναζητήσεων.
Εγώ, πάντως, δεν μπορώ να κατανοήσω τη θέση του ναυαγίου σε σχέση με το σημείο που, όπως νόμιζα,  είχε βυθιστεί το πλοίο. Παρατηρώ ότι απεικονίζεται θέση που ευρίσκεται στη νοητή κάθετη ευθεία που ξεκινά από το νότιο άκρο της Μακρονήσου προς τα νότια, έναντι περίπου του νότιου ακρωτηρίου της Κέας. Εαν το πλοίο δεν βούλιαξε τελικά στο σημείο που σημειώθηκαν οι εκρήξεις και μπάταρε, είναι δυνατόν να επέπλεε παρασυρμένο από τη μανία του βοριά τόσο μακριά, χωρίς να γίνει αντιληπτό από οποιονδήποτε, για να καταπέσει τελικά στο σημείο όπου βρέθηκε; Από την άλλη, εαν όντως βούλιαξε εκεί που συνέβησαν οι εκρήξεις και το μπατάρισμα, είναι δυνατόν τα θαλάσσια ρεύματα να το παρέσυραν σέρνοντάς το τόσο μακριά; Υποθέτω ότι το  δεύτερο σενάριο δεν είναι και τόσο πιθανόν, γιατί σε μια τέτοια περίπτωση δεν θα βρίσκονταν μαζί με το κουφάρι του πλοίου και τα φορτηγά κλπ      :Confused New:  :Confused New:

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Θα συμφωνήσω με τον φίλο Dream Star Glaros. Γνωρίζαμε μεν ότι πράγματι το ναυάγιο (κουφάρι) του πλοίου είχε παρασυρθεί από ρεύματα και βρισκόταν σε μακρινότερο σημείο από αυτό που είχε μπατάρει. Αλλά εδώ πια μιλάμε για τεράστια απόσταση, όπως μπορούμε να δούμε και στο παρακάτω screenshot (με κόκκινο κύκλο βέβαια το σημείο περίπου όπου μπάταρε, με πράσινο το σημείο όπου βρίσκεται σήμερα).

Screenshot.jpg

Αν και σαφέστατα δεν είμαι ειδικός, δεν μπορώ να πιστέψω ότι όλη αυτή η απόσταση διανύθηκε με το πλοίο βυθισμένο και "σπρωγμένο" από τα ρεύματα. Λογικά θα πρέπει να διανύθηκε με το πλοίο μεν τουμπαρισμένο αλλά στην επιφάνεια ακόμα της θάλασσας.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Προσωπικα εντυπωση μου κανει οτι τα φορτηγα διατηρουν την  μορφη τους, ενω τα υπολοιματα του πλοιου εχουν σχεδον εξαφανιστει

----------


## VASILIS CRETA

> ....είναι δυνατόν να επέπλεε παρασυρμένο από τη μανία του βοριά τόσο μακριά, χωρίς να γίνει αντιληπτό από οποιονδήποτε, για να καταπέσει τελικά στο σημείο όπου βρέθηκε;....


Αμα μείνει ακυβέρνητο (είτε φλεγόμενο, είτε μπαζει κλπ) για ώρα στην επιφάνεια με τρομερή κακοκαιρία πως δεν είναι δυνατόν; "Αντιληπτό" σημαίνει "το είδανε και πάνε να δράσουνε", όχι ότι μπορούν και να το ελέγξουν συνάμα. Θυμόμαστε όλοι τι γινόταν και με το Νόρμαν Ατλάντικ (σχετικά) πρόσφατα, το έπαιρνε ο αέρας μίλια ολόκληρα και είχαν σκοτωθεί ναυτικοί ρυμουλκού στις προσπάθειες να το δέσουν.

----------


## Αντώνης Γράφας

Καλή εβδομάδα σε ολους.

Η θέση του πρώτου τμήματος του ναυαγίου της Χρυσής Αυγής (αυτό που εντοπίσαμε δηλαδή) βρίσκετε 2.70 νμ νότια της βραχονησίδας Μαντήλι.  
Οι ιστορικές πηγές αναφέρουν 2 νμ περίπου απο την βραχονησίδα.Η υδρόγειος με τον κύκλο  που υπάρχει στο τέλος και πριν ξεκινήσει το υποβρύχιο βίντεο, είναι ενα στοιχείο του μοντάζ πολυ γενικό δεν δηλώνει όμως την θέση του στόχου. Προφανώς αυτό να μπέρδεψε κάποιες σκέψεις.Δεν ειχα τέτοια πρόθεση.

----------


## proussos

> Καλή εβδομάδα σε ολους.
> 
> Η θέση του πρώτου τμήματος του ναυαγίου της Χρυσής Αυγής (αυτό που εντοπίσαμε δηλαδή) βρίσκετε 2.70 νμ νότια της βραχονησίδας Μαντήλι.  
> Οι ιστορικές πηγές αναφέρουν 2 νμ περίπου απο την βραχονησίδα.Η υδρόγειος με τον κύκλο  που υπάρχει στο τέλος και πριν ξεκινήσει το υποβρύχιο βίντεο, είναι ενα στοιχείο του μοντάζ πολυ γενικό δεν δηλώνει όμως την θέση του στόχου. Προφανώς αυτό να μπέρδεψε κάποιες σκέψεις.Δεν ειχα τέτοια πρόθεση.


*Με κάθε σεβασμό στο έργο σας και στο αποτέλεσμα , να τολμήσω να ρωτήσω πως τεκμηριώνεται ότι τα ευρήματα αφορούν το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ και όχι κάτι άλλο ?
Συγχαρητήρια για την όμορφη δουλειά σας και για όσα - δημόσια - μας προσφέρετε !*

----------


## Αντώνης Γράφας

Το πλοίο μετέφερε 9 βυτιοφόρα και 4 φορτηγά.Στο βίντεο που ανέβασα μπορείτε να δείτε 6 βυτία και 2 φορτηγα.Οπως και αλλα στοιχεία(φάρδος,μήκος,υψος) που μαρτυρούν το συμβάν.Επίσης βρέθηκε κοντά στον τόπο που αναφέρουν οι ιστορικές πηγές.

----------


## Dream Star Glaros

> Καλή εβδομάδα σε ολους.
> 
> Η θέση του πρώτου τμήματος του ναυαγίου της Χρυσής Αυγής (αυτό που εντοπίσαμε δηλαδή) βρίσκετε 2.70 νμ νότια της βραχονησίδας Μαντήλι.  
> Οι ιστορικές πηγές αναφέρουν 2 νμ περίπου απο την βραχονησίδα.Η υδρόγειος με τον κύκλο  που υπάρχει στο τέλος και πριν ξεκινήσει το υποβρύχιο βίντεο, είναι ενα στοιχείο του μοντάζ πολυ γενικό δεν δηλώνει όμως την θέση του στόχου. Προφανώς αυτό να μπέρδεψε κάποιες σκέψεις.Δεν ειχα τέτοια πρόθεση.


Εντάξει, ευχαριστώ. Έτσι εξηγείται.... Όντως ξεγελά το βίντεο.

Κάτι άλλο, τώρα, εν πλήρη γνώσει του ότι κάποιες ερωτήσεις μπορεί να είναι κουραστικές και να ακούγονται αφελέστατες για τον ειδήμονα επαγγελματία:
1) σε τι βάθος βρίσκεται τα ναυάγιο;
2) άλλα τμήματα του ναυαγίου εκτιμάτε ότι ευρίσκονται κοντά; 
3) δοκιμάσατε να μπείτε μέσα στους καλυμμένους χώρους για επιπλέον παρατήρηση ή/και π.χ. συλλογή αντικειμένων; 
4) για την επίσκεψη σε ναυάγιο τέτοιου τύπου και συλλογή αντικειμένων χρειάζεται άδεια από κάποια διοικητική αρχή; 
5) σκοπεύετε να προβείτε  σε επιχείρηση για την ανεύρεση άλλων τμημάτων ή/και συλλογή αντικειμένων;   

Συγγνώμη για την υποβολή ερωτήσεων κατ΄αυτόν τον τρόπο, αλλά οι μνήμες είναι πολλές και το ενδιαφέρον τεράστιο.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Η υδρόγειος με τον κύκλο  που υπάρχει στο τέλος και πριν ξεκινήσει το υποβρύχιο βίντεο, είναι ενα στοιχείο του μοντάζ πολυ γενικό δεν δηλώνει όμως την θέση του στόχου. Προφανώς αυτό να μπέρδεψε κάποιες σκέψεις.Δεν ειχα τέτοια πρόθεση.


Τότε καλό θα είναι φίλε μου να αποσύρετε άμεσα το βίντεο από το youtube και να το ξαναανεβάσετε αφού πρώτα διαγράψετε - επεξεργαστείτε το επίμαχο παραπλανητικό (άθελα σας βέβαια) σημείο. Πιστέψτε με δεν φαίνεται καθόλου μα καθόλου ως "πολύ γενικό" όπως λέτε. Ακολουθεί αμέσως μετά το εισαγωγικά σας γραπτά σχόλια, δείχνει ένα πλάνο της Μεσογείου στο οποίο γίνεται γρήγορο ζουμ και καταλήγει να υποδεικνύει άμεσα, ξεκάθαρα και πέραν πάσης αμφιβολίας ένα συγκεκριμένο σημείο ως τον τόπο που "βρίσκεται" το ναυάγιο.

Όλα αυτά σας τα λέω - υποδεικνύω πολύ φιλικά, τώρα αν τα ακολουθήσετε ή όχι σίγουρα είναι δικό σας θέμα.

----------


## Ellinis

Οι εικόνες που έφερε στην επιφάνεια η ομάδα του Αντώνη Γράφα είναι σίγουρα ενδιαφέρουσες. 
Μιας και δώθηκαν εξηγήσεις για την απόσταση ανάμεσα στον τόπο που έγινε η πρώτη έκρηξη (δυο μίλια από το Μαντήλι) και τη θέση που "υποδείκνυε" το βίντεο, θα αναφέρω οτι το ναυάγιο πράγματι παρασύρθηκε ανεστραμμένο μέχρι το σημείο που βυθίστηκε. Αυτό είναι γνωστό μιας και υπήρχαν αυτόπτες μάρτυρες από τα πλοία που είχαν σπεύσει στην περιοχή του ναυαγίου και το είδαν να πλέει σε αυτή τη κατάσταση. Μιας και έμεινε έτσι για σχετικά λίγη ώρα θεωρώ οτι δεν μπορούσε κανείς να κάνει τίποτα, ακόμη και αν φανταζόταν οτι μπορεί να υπήρχαν ακόμη επιζώντες εντός του ναυαγίου.




> Εντάξει, ευχαριστώ. Έτσι εξηγείται.... Όντως ξεγελά το βίντεο.
> 
> Κάτι άλλο, τώρα, εν πλήρη γνώσει του ότι κάποιες ερωτήσεις μπορεί να είναι κουραστικές και να ακούγονται αφελέστατες για τον ειδήμονα επαγγελματία:
> 1) σε τι βάθος βρίσκεται τα ναυάγιο;
> 2) άλλα τμήματα του ναυαγίου εκτιμάτε ότι ευρίσκονται κοντά;


Σε σχέση με τα παραπάνω και το θέμα του σημείου βύθισης, αντιγράφω τα παρακάτω από το βιβλίο "Ναύαγια στις ακτογραμμές της Άνδρου":
_Το ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ ανατράπηκε και συνέχισε να πλέει ανεστραμμένο μέχρι τις 21.50’ οπότε και βυθίστηκε σε απόσταση 2,7 ναυτικών μιλίων και σε διόπτευση 172 μοιρών από το ακρωτήρι Mαντήλι. Το 1992 η Υδρογραφική Υπηρεσία του Πολεμικού Ναυτικού εντόπισε με χρήση ηχοβολιστικού πλευρικής σάρωσης το ναυάγιο σε βάθος 109-120 μέτρων. Νοτιότερα, και εκτός του χώρου του ναυαγίου εντοπίστηκαν βυτιοφόρα στο βυθό._

Μιας και στο βίντεο του Αντώνη βλέπουμε τα φορτηγά συγκεντρωμένα και κάτω από αυτά μέρος του ντεκ, εκτιμώ οτι την ώρα της βύθισης ή λίγο πριν, το βάρος από τα βυτία πάνω στις υπερκατασκευές που πιθανόταν είχαν εξασθενήσει από την πυρκαγία και τις εκρήξεις, ίσως και σε συνδυασμό με την κλίση που μπορεί να αυξήθηκε κατά τη βύθιση, οδήγησαν στη διάσπαση του πλοίου σε δυο τμήματα. Το κυρίως σκάφος και (μέρος από) το κομοδέσιο που είδαμε στο βίντεο. Είναι εντυπωσιακό οτι το κομοδέσιο (ή τμήμα του) κατέβηκε στο βυθό μαζί με τα βυτία και οτι αυτά δεν σκορπίσαν κατά την κάθοδο των 100 μέτρων.

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Mπορει τα βυτια να ηταν στοιχειδως δεμενα γιαυτο να μην βρεθηκαν μακρια απο το κυριως πλοιο

----------


## Αντώνης Γράφας

> Εντάξει, ευχαριστώ. Έτσι εξηγείται.... Όντως ξεγελά το βίντεο.
> 
> Κάτι άλλο, τώρα, εν πλήρη γνώσει του ότι κάποιες ερωτήσεις μπορεί να είναι κουραστικές και να ακούγονται αφελέστατες για τον ειδήμονα επαγγελματία:
> 1) σε τι βάθος βρίσκεται τα ναυάγιο;  
> 2) άλλα τμήματα του ναυαγίου εκτιμάτε ότι ευρίσκονται κοντά;
> 3) δοκιμάσατε να μπείτε μέσα στους καλυμμένους χώρους για επιπλέον παρατήρηση ή/και π.χ. συλλογή αντικειμένων;
> 4) για την επίσκεψη σε ναυάγιο τέτοιου τύπου και συλλογή αντικειμένων χρειάζεται άδεια από κάποια διοικητική αρχή;
> 5) σκοπεύετε να προβείτε  σε επιχείρηση για την ανεύρεση άλλων τμημάτων ή/και συλλογή αντικειμένων; 
> 
> Συγγνώμη για την υποβολή ερωτήσεων κατ΄αυτόν τον τρόπο, αλλά οι μνήμες είναι πολλές και το ενδιαφέρον τεράστιο.....


1) Μέγιστο βάθος 112μ. (οπως αναφέρω και στο κείμενο)
2) Σωστά. Μόλις ο καιρός φτιάξει θα είμαστε εκεί για έρευνες επιφανείας και κατάδυση. 
3)  Οχι, το βίντεο ειναι απο την πρώτη και μοναδική βουτιά.Ισως να υπάρχει χώρος να μπορέσω να μπω σε επόμενη κατάδυση.
4) Καμία άδεια,αλλά για συλλογή αντικειμένων είναι αλλο θέμα.
5) Μόλις ο καιρός φτιάξει θα είμαστε εκεί για έρευνες επιφανείας και κατάδυση.
Δεν  υπάρχει θέμα και καμιά ερώτηση δεν είναι κουραστική.Η χαρά είναι δική  μου να μοιράζομαι το ιδιαίτερο θέμα με ολους σας που γνωρίζετε πολλά. Οπως είπατε,το ενδιαφέρων ειναι τεράστιο ......  Ειμαι πάντα στη διάθεσή σας για οποιαδήποτε πληροφορία μπορώ να δώσω.

----------


## Ellinis

> Mπορει τα βυτια να ηταν στοιχειδως δεμενα γιαυτο να μην βρεθηκαν μακρια απο το κυριως πλοιο


Αυτό θα ήταν μια λογική εξήγηση. Παρατηρώ όμως οτι τα βυτία και δυο φορτηγά "κάθονται" πάνω σε αυτό που κάποτε ήταν η οροφη του γκαράζ και όχι στο δάπεδο που μπορεί να είχαν δεθεί... 
Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι μήπως η αποσύνδεση του ντεκ από το κυρίως σκάφος έγινε ενώ είχε κατέβει αρκετά κοντάστο βυθό, οπότε τα βυτία δεν είχαν το χρόνο να απομακρυνθούν.

Για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα τι ακριβώς βλέπουμε στο βίντεο προσπάθησα να ενώσω μερικά καρέ και να τα συγκρίνω με τη φωτογραφία του Σ. Βαλάκη. Να λοιπόν το αποτέλεσμα. 

ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ S VALAKIS.jpg

Αυτό που δείχνει το βίντεο είναι μέρος από το κατάστρωμα επιβατών, αυτό που έχω σημειώσει με πορτοκαλί πλαίσιο. Δεν ξεχωρίζει αν υπάρχει η γέφυρα ή αν έχει θαφτεί στο βυθό. Επίσης δεν φαίνονται τα φουγάρα που προφανώς αποσπάστηκαν. Στο διάστημα 5.03-5.38 βλέπουμε τη δεξιά πλευρά του καταστρώματος και τα χαρακτηριστικά ζεύγη από παράθυρα, τα οποία έχω αντιστοιχήσει στη φωτογραφία. Νομίζω οτι στο 5.50-6.03 οτι φαίνεται η μια πόρτα που ήταν στο πρυμναίο μέρος του καταστρώματος. Φαινεται και ένα φιλιστρίνι που στις φωτογραφίες μάλλον το κάλυπτε το φουγάρο.

----------


## Αντώνης Γράφας

> Αυτό θα ήταν μια λογική εξήγηση. Παρατηρώ όμως οτι τα βυτία και δυο φορτηγά "κάθονται" πάνω σε αυτό που κάποτε ήταν η οροφη του γκαράζ και όχι στο δάπεδο που μπορεί να είχαν δεθεί... 
> Το μόνο που μπορώ να σκεφτώ είναι μήπως η αποσύνδεση του ντεκ από το κυρίως σκάφος έγινε ενώ είχε κατέβει αρκετά κοντάστο βυθό, οπότε τα βυτία δεν είχαν το χρόνο να απομακρυνθούν.
> 
> Για να καταλάβουμε καλύτερα τι ακριβώς βλέπουμε στο βίντεο προσπάθησα να ενώσω μερικά καρέ και να τα συγκρίνω με τη φωτογραφία του Σ. Βαλάκη. Να λοιπόν το αποτέλεσμα. 
> 
> ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ S VALAKIS.jpg
> 
> Αυτό που δείχνει το βίντεο είναι μέρος από το κατάστρωμα επιβατών, αυτό που έχω σημειώσει με πορτοκαλί πλαίσιο. Δεν ξεχωρίζει αν υπάρχει η γέφυρα ή αν έχει θαφτεί στο βυθό. Επίσης δεν φαίνονται τα φουγάρα που προφανώς αποσπάστηκαν. Στο διάστημα 5.03-5.38 βλέπουμε τη δεξιά πλευρά του καταστρώματος και τα χαρακτηριστικά ζεύγη από παράθυρα, τα οποία έχω αντιστοιχήσει στη φωτογραφία. Νομίζω οτι στο 5.50-6.03 οτι φαίνεται η μια πόρτα που ήταν στο πρυμναίο μέρος του καταστρώματος. Φαινεται και ένα φιλιστρίνι που στις φωτογραφίες μάλλον το κάλυπτε το φουγάρο.


Απο το σημείο του ναυαγίου και σε απόσταση 100 περίπου μέτρων περιμετρικά,όπως και προς ανατολή,δύση,βορά,νότο δεν υπάρχει κανένα σήκωμα.Ο  βυθός είναι επίπεδος και το βάθος ίδιο.Αυτο με οδηγεί στο συμπέρασμα οτι η τεράστια ζημιά απο την έκρηξη και την εκτόνωση έγινε στην επιφάνεια,όπως αλλωστε λενε και οι μάρτυρες,αλλα,εκει πιστεύω αποκόπηκε και το μέρος του καταστρώματος που βλέπουμε στο βίντεο μαζί με μέρος του φορτίου του βαποριού.Το υπόλοιπο συνέχισε την πορεία του μέχρι που βυθήστηκε.Αν ειχε αποκοπεί αρκετά κοντα στον βυθό γνωρίζοντας το βάθος 112μ και το μήκος του καραβιού 60μ δεν θα μπορούσε να παει μακριά έχοντας πάρει πορεία προς τον βυθό.Αυτή βέβαια είναι η δική μου εκτιμηση.

----------


## Ellinis

Συμφωνώ Αντώνη, αν δεν είναι εκεί γύρω το κυτος, τότε διασπάσθηκε στην επιφάνεια ή νωρίς στη βύθιση. Δεν μπορώ ακόμη να καταλάβω τι συγκράτησε όμως τις νταλίκες να παραμείνουν πάνω στην οροφή για τα 100 μέτρα της καθόδου προς το βυθό. Ειδικά τα βυτία που ως δεξαμενές (όσο και να είχαν ταλαιπωρηθεί από τις εκρήξεις και την πυρκαγιά) έχουν και διαφορετική πλευστότητα από το επίπεδο κομμάτι του κομοδέσιου.

----------


## Αντώνης Γράφας

> Συμφωνώ Αντώνη, αν δεν είναι εκεί γύρω το κυτος, τότε διασπάσθηκε στην επιφάνεια ή νωρίς στη βύθιση. Δεν μπορώ ακόμη να καταλάβω τι συγκράτησε όμως τις νταλίκες να παραμείνουν πάνω στην οροφή για τα 100 μέτρα της καθόδου προς το βυθό. Ειδικά τα βυτία που ως δεξαμενές (όσο και να είχαν ταλαιπωρηθεί από τις εκρήξεις και την πυρκαγιά) έχουν και διαφορετική πλευστότητα από το επίπεδο κομμάτι του κομοδέσιου.


O Ben Bruce έγραψε οτι μπορεί να ηταν δεμένες οι νταλίκες.Ισως να ηταν και μεταξύ τους κάποιες. Πολυ σωστό αφου ξεκίνησε με οχτάρη απο Ραφήνα.Ισως να βοήθησε και αυτό. Όπως και να έχει εχω προγραμματίσει κάποιες συναντήσεις με επιζώντες για συνέντευξη.Σίγουρα θα εχουν να πουν πολλά.

----------


## sv1xv

Δημοσιεύθηκε σήμερα στο Fire Rescue News άρθρο σχετικό με το ναυάγιο του Χρυσή Αυγή.

*http://www.fire.gr/?p=44839*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Δημοσιεύθηκε σήμερα στο Fire Rescue News άρθρο σχετικό με το ναυάγιο του Χρυσή Αυγή.
> 
> *http://www.fire.gr/?p=44839*


 Μόνο που μπερδεύει τον πλοοκτήτη με τον καπετάνιο.

----------


## Ellinis

Βλέποντας τα βίντεο του ναυαγίου και με αφορμή την παρουσίαση του βιβλίου "Ναυάγια στις ακτογραμμές της Άνδρου", έκατσα και έκανα ένα σχέδιο που δεν παίρνει βραβείο πιστότητας αλλά νομίζω οτι δείνει μια εικόνα του τμήματος του ναυαγίου που βρέθηκε. 

chrysiavgi12.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

35 χρόνια συμπληρώνονται σήμερα από το τραγικό ναυάγιο του ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ... Συμπτωματικά το ναυάγιο συνέβη τις ίδιες ημέρες με το ναυάγιο του τροχήλατου ΠΑΤΡΙΣ στην Κέα, 115 χρόνια νωρίτερα.

mnimioXA.jpg

----------


## andria salamis

> 35 χρόνια συμπληρώνονται σήμερα από το τραγικό ναυάγιο του ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ... Συμπτωματικά το ναυάγιο συνέβη τις ίδιες ημέρες με το ναυάγιο του τροχήλατου ΠΑΤΡΙΣ στην Κέα, 115 χρόνια νωρίτερα.
> 
> mnimioXA.jpg


Τραγικό Ναυάγιο,και πριν 8 χρονια γνώρισα,διασωθέντα,εντελώς τυχαία!!!!η αφήγηση του συγκλονιστική.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Να βρεθούμε κάποια στιγμή παρέα με τον αδελφό μου Ανδριανέ να στα πει. Υπηρετούσε τότε στη φρεγάτα ΛΗΜΝΟΣ, μόλις την είχαν φέρει από την Ολλανδία, και εκείνο το βράδυ φύγανε "πάση δυνάμει" από τον ναύσταθμο και πήγαν για διάσωση στον τόπο του ναυαγίου. Τα έχω γράψει και παλιότερα.

----------


## andria salamis

> Να βρεθούμε κάποια στιγμή παρέα με τον αδελφό μου Ανδριανέ να στα πει. Υπηρετούσε τότε στη φρεγάτα ΛΗΜΝΟΣ, μόλις την είχαν φέρει από την Ολλανδία, και εκείνο το βράδυ φύγανε "πάση δυνάμει" από τον ναύσταθμο και πήγαν για διάσωση στον τόπο του ναυαγίου. Τα έχω γράψει και παλιότερα.


Ωραια,παμε για καφέ,οταν εχω ρεπο.

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ο.Λ.Ρ : Τιμώντας τη μνήμη των θυμάτων του τραγικού ναυαγίου του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ "Χρυσή Αυγή"*







Δευτέρα, 18 Φεβρουαρίου 2019 15:08	|	Τοπικά νέα |




Συμπληρώνονται 36 χρόνια από το ναυάγιο του «ΧΡΥΣΗ ΑΥΓΗ». Το Χρυσή αυγή βυθίστηκε στα ανοιχτά της Καρύστου έπειτα από έκρηξη και ανατροπή, με αποτέλεσμα 28 άτομα να θαφτούν στο υγρό κοιμητήριο του ακρωτηρίου Μαντήλι της Εύβοιας.
Το πλοίο, με Πλοίαρχο τον Αντώνιο Γαρδέλη και Α' Μηχανικό το Γεώργιο Χρηστάκη, απέπλευσε περί ώρα 16.06 της 23ης Φεβρουαρίου 1983 από το λιμάνι της Ραφήνας εκτελώντας το δρομολόγιο Γαυρίου-Πάρου-Νάξου, μεταφέροντας οχήματα με καύσιμα συνολικού βάρους 298 τόνων.
Περί ώρα 18.40 και ενώ το πλοίο είχε λάβει πορεία προς την ¶νδρο, απέχοντας περί τα 2 μίλια από τη νησίδα Μαντήλι σε κατά προσέγγιση στίγμα 37°-522 Bόρειο και 24°-312 Aνατολικό, έλαβαν χώρα δύο διαδοχικές εκρήξεις στο χώρο των οχημάτων.
Από τις εκρήξεις επήλθε διάνοιξη των πλευρικών τοιχωμάτων του χώρου οχημάτων, επακολούθησε εισροή υδάτων και επήλθε η βύθιση του πλοίου.
Από τη βύθιση διασώθηκαν 14 άτομα από τους 42 συνολικά επιβαίνοντες
Tο XPYΣH AYΓH παρέμενε αναποδογυρισμένο στην επιφάνεια της θάλασσας μέχρι ώρα 21.50 σε απόσταση 6 μιλίων νότια της νησίδας Mαντήλι.
Ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Ραφήνας τιμώντας τη μνήμη των θυμάτων του τραγικού αυτού ναυαγίου τελεί επιμνημόσυνη δέηση.
Ακολουθεί η ανακοίνωση του Ο.Λ.Ρ
Σας γνωρίζουμε ότι την Πέμπτη 21η Φεβρουαρίου 2019 και ώρα 13:00 ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Ραφήνας θα τελέσει  επιμνημόσυνη δέηση στο πάρκο Κυρήνειας γιΆ αυτούς που χάθηκαν στο ναυάγιο της «Χρυσής Αυγής».
ΠΗΓΗ

----------


## karavofanatikos

Σήμερα το μεσημέρι είχα την ευκαιρία να παρευρεθώ στη σεμνή τελετή μνήμης και την καθιερωμένη επιμνημόσυνη δέηση που διοργάνωσε ο Οργανισμός Λιμένος Ραφήνας για τα θύματα του πολύνεκρου ναυαγίου του πλοίου Χρυσή Αυγή. Συγκινητικό στιγμιότυπο αποτέλεσε η ρίψη του δάφνινου στεφάνου στη θάλασσα με τα πλοία να σφυρίζουν συνεχώς, θέλοντας έτσι να φτάσει ο ήχος της μπουρούς του μέχρι τον υγρό τάφο στο ακρωτήρι Μαντήλι. Ας είναι αιωνία τους η μνήμη.

DSCN8102.jpg DSCN8103.jpg DSCN8105.jpg

----------

